# !2018 Southern Michigan Report Here



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Happy new year fellow hunters. Who's ready to do some hunting?
I thought I would create a fresh 2018 thread for us again.

If you can be so kind as to post your outings, findings, or other fungi related information here for Southern Michigan, that would be helpful for all of us.

I hope my fellow "Michiganders" are doing well. 
And best of luck this season!

P.S. - New mushie hunters: don't be afraid to ask questions as many of us are eager to help. Myself included.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Can't verify this, but it appears Georgia's starting off the Season again !


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Yes, Jack. I'm pretty sure Alabama and Georgia have been confirmed. Very cool!


----------



## outlawditchrunner (Jan 8, 2017)

Sweet. Love seeing those first find picks to confirm the dreams I've been having.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

I used to go down to southern Ten. , northern Alabama and was finding Whites by the first of April. Never did find any blacks though.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

I think we’ll have another banner year like we did a couple years ago (2015?). I remember reading that morels have greater numbers after exceptionally cold winters. I’m not sure if that’s true or not, but my best year, numbers-wise, was after a frigid winter. We had a solid month of extremely cold temps this winter, so here’s to hoping!
Regardless, there will be tons of morels for everyone. People on here years ago used to complain about posting specific locations where morels have been found- saying that all the morels will be picked. I laughed.
Morel hunting has exploded in SE Mich in the past decade so all the easy roadside spots will certainly be scoured. Just gotta go deeper into the woods after the first week or so of the season. I used to be able to kill it just by hitting spots that I saw from the road. No longer. Maybe a spot or two, but everybody sees those spots and hits em. Easy hunting is usually over after a week around Oakland county.
Good luck all.....


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Looking forward to the upcoming season yet the Nighttime Morel dreams have not started yet. Hope everyone has a great season


----------



## morelas must-shroom (Mar 5, 2014)

jack said:


> I used to go down to southern Ten. , northern Alabama and was finding Whites by the first of April. Never did find any blacks though.


----------



## morelas must-shroom (Mar 5, 2014)

Jack, what part of Tennessee did you hunt. I have been thinking about trying an area a little northwest of Chattanooga sometime, but the elevation is pretty high. Monteagle pass area. If you know an area at lower elevation I'd appreciate any info. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Ardmore, the main street there divides the town. Half is in Tenn. and the other half is in Alabama, right off I 65.


----------



## T-rev Bronk (Mar 27, 2018)

Last year 2017, the thaw point was exactly the same as this year, Feb 25th. Although that is true, temps exceeded 70 degrees the week of march 19. Temps STAYED at 58 degrees the rest of march going into April, where temps took off to 65, and then 80 degrees. To say there was an early Morel season would be a understatement. It was a blazing hot spring , but very little precipitation. For me at least, it was hard to find clusters of blond Morels. This year 2018 I think it will be the opposite. It will be a very good season because of the early thaw and late hot weather. As long as tempts exceed 50 degrees at night by April 25th, I think this will ring true. I believe it is better to have later hot weather, as long as the thaw point remains the same. Thank you.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

The frequency of Morel dreams is increasing.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm checking in to see if any of yoose guys are still alive. I hope you haven't all frozen to death!

It's so cold my robins have been committing suicide!


----------



## Hunting4morels (Apr 13, 2018)

Should I be out there looking right now or is it too cold?


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

I'd say it's too cold. Who knows... there could be a few blacks popping but I don't want to risk stepping on them while they are still hiding under the debris.

I'm not even going to bother until after the first of May.... I'm headed south to visit friends and family for awhile. Hopefully I'll find some to cook for them while I'm down there.


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

What's up dudes.

Just wanted to drop a line letting you know that Kentucky is running 2-3 weeks behind this year.

We may start spotting blacks and greys this weekend but the chances are we won't have and big hauls until the last couple days of April.

Take you time scouting the year the season is delayed for sure. 

Best of luck to you all this year.
Hope this bit of info helps you guys out.


----------



## Gail Fay (Apr 21, 2018)

noskydaddy said:


> Happy new year fellow hunters. Who's ready to do some hunting?
> I thought I would create a fresh 2018 thread for us again.
> 
> If you can be so kind as to post your outings, findings, or other fungi related information here for Southern Michigan, that would be helpful for all of us.
> ...


----------



## Gail Fay (Apr 21, 2018)

I appreciate this site. Thank you. 


noskydaddy said:


> Happy new year fellow hunters. Who's ready to do some hunting?
> I thought I would create a fresh 2018 thread for us again.
> 
> If you can be so kind as to post your outings, findings, or other fungi related information here for Southern Michigan, that would be helpful for all of us.
> ...


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Confirmed the season is delayed. 

Just started finding over the weekend in Kentucky.


----------



## Cody Ward (Apr 17, 2018)

since the season is delayed almost 3 weeks down here in Ohio, would you guys suppose May 10 - 11th would be a good time to take vacation to go up near Cadillac, MI? (Mesick, MI to be exact) for Morels? 
THANKS everyone!


----------



## Chickadee (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi Cody - That seems like the perfect time to go to Mesick except... the Mesick Mushroom Festival is also that weekend, so the woods will be crawling with people. If you can go before the festival, I'd suggest it. Or go to places outside of Mesick - Yuma, Harrietta, Kingsley, etc. - to avoid the crowd.


----------



## Cody Ward (Apr 17, 2018)

Oh crap that's right! I forgot about that festival. I used to live in Miwataka, Right on the lake and your right. that place gets packed, I suppose i will head over to Lake city then. Lots of good patches over there in between all of the marshes. Thank you very much for the heads up because I honestly cannot stand that area during the mushroom fest. blessing of the jeeps too!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chickadee (Apr 5, 2018)

Cody Ward said:


> Oh crap that's right! I forgot about that festival. I used to live in Miwataka, Right on the lake and your right. that place gets packed, I suppose i will head over to Lake city then. Lots of good patches over there in between all of the marshes. Thank you very much for the heads up because I honestly cannot stand that area during the mushroom fest. blessing of the jeeps too!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Sure thing, Cody! I can't stand those events either - cars parked all along 115 and people barreling into the woods, trampling all over the ramps and wild flowers. I haven't hunted in the Lake City area cuz I thought most of the land was private. Happy hunting!


----------



## Cody Ward (Apr 17, 2018)

You too! Thanks!!!

BTW: north of the big lake are a string of smaller lakes, with tons of spots in between. yes there are quite a few areas off limits (Christmas tree farms) mostly. 

_one more random question: Do you know if Bruce and Judy sold the corner store there in Meauwataka? _


----------



## Chickadee (Apr 5, 2018)

Cody Ward said:


> You too! Thanks!!!
> 
> BTW: north of the big lake are a string of smaller lakes, with tons of spots in between. yes there are quite a few areas off limits (Christmas tree farms) mostly.
> 
> _one more random question: Do you know if Bruce and Judy sold the corner store there in Meauwataka? _


Not sure about the corner store  I don't actually live up north, but my mom and other family live all over the place around Manistee, Cadillac, Mesick, Traverse City, etc. so I'm up there a lot - especially in May :-D


----------



## Cody Ward (Apr 17, 2018)

Right on! Happy Hunting!


----------



## slickie2009 (Mar 27, 2013)

Anyone doing any good yet? I’ve seen a few posts on fb with some pretty good bags.


----------



## Chickadee (Apr 5, 2018)

slickie2009 said:


> Anyone doing any good yet? I’ve seen a few posts on fb with some pretty good bags.


Hi Slickie! You've seen Michiganders bagging shrooms? I've seen a few claims about tiny ones in Hillsdale area. None of my spots in SE MI are doing anything, but the rain + warm weather should help.


----------



## RoosterClay (May 1, 2018)

Niles Michigan.


----------



## RoosterClay (May 1, 2018)

How silly


----------



## RoosterClay (May 1, 2018)

Heres post 3


----------



## RoosterClay (May 1, 2018)

Ok heres my photo.


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

found nine small grays yesterday in Washtenaw County. That spot generally hits early but they were all dried out already. I know it’s still early but we need rain. Hopefully this weekend will be good if we get the rain they’re calling for. Good luck all


----------



## KristinaHD (May 1, 2018)

I’m going hunting in about an hour in Kalamazoo. I’ve heard of some good finds, but I’ve never had luck up here. I’ll post if i find anything.


----------



## Allison Lance (May 1, 2018)

Just went hunting around Kalamazoo, dry conditions, and no luck, but we'll be back out tomorrow! High hopes


----------



## Lost_Literati (May 2, 2018)

Went out today here in southeast Michigan, ground was dry, temp was in mid 70s, not a single morel found


----------



## beagleboy (Feb 16, 2018)

Lost_Literati said:


> Went out today here in southeast Michigan, ground was dry, temp was in mid 70s, not a single morel found
> View attachment 6037
> View attachment 6038
> View attachment 6039
> View attachment 6040


What are the white flowers, they are all over my area I hunt in pa.


----------



## Lost_Literati (May 2, 2018)

beagleboy said:


> What are the white flowers, they are all over my area I hunt in pa.


Hepatica


----------



## beagleboy (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks, I really appreciate the information


----------



## KristinaHD (May 1, 2018)

No luck. But I just KNOW they’re out there!


----------



## Lost_Literati (May 2, 2018)

KristinaHD said:


> No luck. But I just KNOW they’re out there!


This rain should help.


----------



## Lost_Literati (May 2, 2018)

Looking for a foraging partner who lives around St Clair Shores, I know a great spot in Clinton township which has produced in the years past.

Looking to hit it again Sunday afternoon


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Morning boys, somebody that knows..whats the BEST GUESS on the peak of the season up that way ?


----------



## Dennis T (May 3, 2018)

Found a few small ones here in Mecosta, Mi today.............


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

vern said:


> Morning boys, somebody that knows..whats the BEST GUESS on the peak of the season up that way ?


I’m in washtenaw county(Ann Arbor area) I found some grays on Monday. Haven’t been back since, was waiting on rain which we got quite a bit last night and supposed to get more tonight and tomorrow. I’ll be hitting it hard this weekend. But I’m guessing peak will be at least another week/week and a half, in my area anyway. Hope this helps. I’ll post whatever I find


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

beagleboy said:


> What are the white flowers, they are all over my area I hunt in pa.


See "BLOODROOT." 
(_Sanguinaria canadensis_) 

Hapatica flowers are similar but the leaves are rather different.


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

Found about 25 nice fresh ones this evening. The rain definitely helped. The weekend can’t get here fast enough!! Good luck all


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

Decent haul for first stop. Onto the next one!!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

jms0001 said:


> Decent haul for first stop. Onto the next one!!


Good to know, Good to know,


----------



## Lost_Literati (May 2, 2018)

noskydaddy said:


> See "BLOODROOT."
> (_Sanguinaria canadensis_)
> 
> Hapatica flowers are similar but the leaves are rather different.


You are right, I stand corrected, thank you.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Found about a dozen small half-free’s today (5-5-18). No other morels found.
Oakland County


----------



## Lost_Literati (May 2, 2018)

I'm a spot that has produced in years past, not a single morel found yet.


----------



## Mike Lysic (May 6, 2018)

Lost_Literati said:


> Looking for a foraging partner who lives around St Clair Shores, I know a great spot in Clinton township which has produced in the years past.
> 
> Looking to hit it again Sunday afternoon


Hi, I live in Roseville. 13 & Groesbeck area and I'd be very interested in going out foraging somewhere local.

Mike


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

Successful road hunt


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

jms0001 said:


> Successful road hunt


Oh that’s great. Congrats.


----------



## Lost_Literati (May 2, 2018)

Mike Lysic said:


> Hi, I live in Roseville. 13 & Groesbeck area and I'd be very interested in going out foraging somewhere local.
> 
> Mike


I'm near 14 and Harper. I spent four hours out today, not one found. I'm guessing they haven't popped yet in this area?

I'm thinking of trying again weds?

Shoot me a private message and we can plan a day to go out


----------



## Lost_Literati (May 2, 2018)

jms0001 said:


> Successful road hunt


Just one or more? What city?


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

Lost_Literati said:


> Just one or more? What city?


I was on a dirt road near my house. There’s a line of about 5 dead elms and a mix of pines that I’ve found some nice ones under in years past. There was just the one but I suspect more will follow. Dexter/Chelsea area


----------



## Lost_Literati (May 2, 2018)

One is better than none!

I hope hundreds more will follow!


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

This is gonna be a stellar year. Every spring after a long, cold winter brings a morel boon.


----------



## Chickadee (Apr 5, 2018)

vern said:


> Morning boys, somebody that knows..whats the BEST GUESS on the peak of the season up that way ?


Morning Vern - I found many small grays/whites yesterday in the Ann Arbor / Chelsea area. According to previous years this means my hot spots will hit big in 2 weeks. Oh, and I'm not a boy  Happy hunting!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Chickadee said:


> Morning Vern - I found many small grays/whites yesterday in the Ann Arbor / Chelsea area. According to previous years this means my hot spots will hit big in 2 weeks. Oh, and I'm not a boy  Happy hunting!


lol, I guess i'm just not politically correct enough...should have said : Dear Sir/Madam....
Thanks for the info, trying to see if i could get my lazy butt off the couch and make the trip. i have talked about it for years but yada yada yada...hasn't happened yet. thanks for the info my dear.


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

Another 25. Crossed paths with 3 other people. Thought I might have the area to myself on a Monday afternoon....


----------



## Chickadee (Apr 5, 2018)

vern said:


> lol, I guess i'm just not politically correct enough...should have said : Dear Sir/Madam....
> Thanks for the info, trying to see if i could get my lazy butt off the couch and make the trip. i have talked about it for years but yada yada yada...hasn't happened yet. thanks for the info my dear.


Vern - You should absolutely get yer buns off the couch and come to magical Michigan.


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

Chickadee said:


> Vern - You should absolutely get yer buns off the couch and come to magical Michigan.


I agree


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Chickadee said:


> Vern - You should absolutely get yer buns off the couch and come to magical Michigan.


wow, is that a fresh find this season ??
i wouldnt have a clue where to go..just find some trees, pull over, and do my thang i guess..
any suggestions young lady..


----------



## deerslayer5656 (Apr 9, 2017)

Was wondering when would be a good time to head to southern mich to mushroom hunt i did terrible in my area of indiana this year found 15 total will be hunting state ground any thoughts would be greatly appreciated


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

deerslayer5656 said:


> Was wondering when would be a good time to head to southern mich to mushroom hunt i did terrible in my area of indiana this year found 15 total will be hunting state ground any thoughts would be greatly appreciated


 Depends on what part of the state you’re looking to hunt. I’m in Washtenaw County which is SE Michigan, it is just starting to heat up on Southern slopes. The temps are looking nice for the coming week so I think this weekend is looking good. But if you could get up here during the week next week I think you would do really well. The Waterloo Rec area is vast with plenty of accessible points but you’ll definitely have plenty of competition. Good luck


----------



## Chickadee (Apr 5, 2018)

vern said:


> wow, is that a fresh find this season ??
> i wouldnt have a clue where to go..just find some trees, pull over, and do my thang i guess..
> any suggestions young lady..


Yes Vern - I found those today! Hunting in SE Michigan is not difficult. Same as anywhere - know your trees, know your soil. I swear to our Lord Baby Jesus - in MI you can just look for dead elms near the road, pull over, and 1 out of 7 times, you'll find them. I find them in parks in the middle of the city, alongside roads in the country. Waterloo is a great area around Chelsea, MI. I also follow them all the way up north to the UP. I love morels so much because they're here for such a short time - 2 weeks, right here next to us. And all of these city slickers never know it.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Chickadee said:


> Yes Vern - I found those today! Hunting in SE Michigan is not difficult. Same as anywhere - know your trees, know your soil. I swear to our Lord Baby Jesus - in MI you can just look for dead elms near the road, pull over, and 1 out of 7 times, you'll find them. I find them in parks in the middle of the city, alongside roads in the country. Waterloo is a great area around Chelsea, MI. I also follow them all the way up north to the UP. I love morels so much because they're here for such a short time - 2 weeks, right here next to us. And all of these city slickers never know it.


You are killin me here...so is prime time on right now there or do i have a week to think it over..
i am drooling as we speak..lol
looks like six hours from s. ind...i could do that


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Lost_Literati said:


> You are right, I stand corrected, thank you.
> View attachment 6389


No worries.
I used to confuse them too. 

Bloodroot "bleeds" orange-red sap when cut. 
Almost looks like real blood. Thick, Viscous. 

Also, I swear it smells like Bloody Mary mix "Zing Zang" or whatever that stuff is!


----------



## jim33 (Mar 9, 2013)

vern said:


> wow, is that a fresh find this season ??
> i wouldnt have a clue where to go..just find some trees, pull over, and do my thang i guess..
> any suggestions young lady..


Vern yes that was works up there, have done it many times...Just do it man. Actually going to slip into Michigan myself this weekend.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

jim33 said:


> Vern yes that was works up there, have done it many times...Just do it man. Actually going to slip into Michigan myself this weekend.


A good nights sleep and i think i will make a decision..was researching the Waterloo area


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Vern .let me know when you get to Waterloo. I'll meet you there. I'm in TN at the moment but heading home today. I have to work Friday Saturday and Sunday but I'm probably free most of the week.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

celticcurl said:


> Vern .let me know when you get to Waterloo. I'll meet you there. I'm in TN at the moment but heading home today. I have to work Friday Saturday and Sunday but I'm probably free most of the week.


Well thank you very much for the offer..I have a lot of ties in Tenn. love Nashville !
So you live near Waterloo ? I'm retired so it doesn't matter to me what day i come or go..lol. 
Sounds like waiting about a week is the smart thing to do from what i am hearing.


----------



## Chickadee (Apr 5, 2018)

vern said:


> You are killin me here...so is prime time on right now there or do i have a week to think it over..
> i am drooling as we speak..lol
> looks like six hours from s. ind...i could do that


You could make the trip this weekend, but right now most of the shrooms I'm finding are still pretty small. I'd say the middle of next week will be perfect timing in SE Mich.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Chickadee said:


> You could make the trip this weekend, but right now most of the shrooms I'm finding are still pretty small. I'd say the middle of next week will be perfect timing in SE Mich.


Well then by golly..i think i will make my plans for the trip. i have been looking over the Waterloo park area and looks like a good place for me to start. Thanks very much for you help. ill be watching here now and see what the latest news is...
Keep us informed as i know you will..


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

noskydaddy said:


> No worries.
> I used to confuse them too.
> 
> Bloodroot "bleeds" orange-red sap when cut.
> ...


So what is bloodroot used for?


----------



## cnewby (May 15, 2013)

Welcome to 2018, everyone. My shrooms are starting to pop, looking forward to harvesting plenty starting next week. Will post updates...


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

43 this afternoon from 4 different spots in Washtenaw. Calling for rain Friday and Saturday, should be a really nice weekend. Good luck all!!


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

jms0001 said:


> 43 this afternoon from 4 different spots in Washtenaw. Calling for rain Friday and Saturday, should be a really nice weekend. Good luck all!!


Bad luck to stop picking morels on an odd # ! Ask Vern.


----------



## Chickadee (Apr 5, 2018)

Fire up, SE MI! Today I found a "honey hillside" in urban Ann Arbor. 95+ shrooms and I left many there to grow. Season seems like it's going to be fast and furious!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> Bad luck to stop picking morels on an odd # ! Ask Vern.


JMS is OK this time..the find was 43, if it was 44..it would not be good..


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Chickadee said:


> Fire up, SE MI! Today I found a "honey hillside" in urban Ann Arbor. 95+ shrooms and I left many there to grow. Season seems like it's going to be fast and furious!


Holy Cow Girl... glad i finally decided to take your advice and come up next week..


----------



## Chickadee (Apr 5, 2018)

vern said:


> Holy Cow Girl... glad i finally decided to take your advice and come up next week..


Vern - Hill tops and hillsides are hitting now. Valleys and shady spots should hit next week. Then again WTF do I know?!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

vern said:


> Holy Cow Girl... glad i finally decided to take your advice and come up next week..


Do you have pretty good confidence in me hunting in Waterloo forest ?


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

vern said:


> JMS is OK this time..the find was 43, if it was 44..it would not be good..


 Appreciate ya lettin me off the hook this time Vern. I’ll keep that odd number thing in mind when I get back out tomorrow. If I have to, I’ll throw one back to the mushroom gods!!


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

Chickadee said:


> Fire up, SE MI! Today I found a "honey hillside" in urban Ann Arbor. 95+ shrooms and I left many there to grow. Season seems like it's going to be fast and furious!


Awesome photos!! I love finding those clusters. 100% agree, fast and furious is how it’s shaping up. If ya haven’t hit your honey hole yet, ya better get to it!!


----------



## Jtr (May 9, 2018)

First post... newbie question, is this a half-free morel? Thanks


----------



## Chickadee (Apr 5, 2018)

vern said:


> Do you have pretty good confidence in me hunting in Waterloo forest ?


I don't know what to tell you, Vern. The hard thing about Waterloo is it's a huge area and much of it is oak forest. The dead elms easily visible off the roads/trails are visited often. The huge whites will be here next week ( I guarantee it), but you have to be able to hike to them. Whatchoo think about that?


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Chickadee said:


> I don't know what to tell you, Vern. The hard thing about Waterloo is it's a huge area and much of it is oak forest. The dead elms easily visible off the roads/trails are visited often. The huge whites will be here next week ( I guarantee it), but you have to be able to hike to them. Whatchoo think about that?


Well i have some very bad news for my new Michigan friends. it is with a heavy heart that i must tell you that my trip will be shortened by about three hours..I know that sucks but what else could i do... A friend just called me from Northern Indiana telling me that he is killing it, has more than he knows what to do with them and come up next week and hunt me up a sack full.
I really appreciate your kind offer to come up but i must sadly decline. That leaves more you you guys/gals..lol. so i dont feel so bad now...mabie next year but for now its just good luck to you guys...peace out, Vern


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

cwlake said:


> So what is bloodroot used for?


I'm no botanist but I believe it's mostly poisonous.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Jtr said:


> View attachment 6714
> View attachment 6713
> View attachment 6712
> First post... newbie question, is this a half-free morel? Thanks


yes they are my friend. slicing them open confirmed it otherwise they would be fibrous inside...chow down..


----------



## zinnas (Apr 5, 2016)

jms0001 said:


> 43 this afternoon from 4 different spots in Washtenaw. Calling for rain Friday and Saturday, should be a really nice weekend. Good luck all!!


Looking good!!!!


----------



## zinnas (Apr 5, 2016)

Chickadee said:


> Fire up, SE MI! Today I found a "honey hillside" in urban Ann Arbor. 95+ shrooms and I left many there to grow. Season seems like it's going to be fast and furious!


Beautiful


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

deerslayer5656 said:


> Was wondering when would be a good time to head to southern mich to mushroom hunt i did terrible in my area of indiana this year found 15 total will be hunting state ground any thoughts would be greatly appreciated


I don't know what you mean by Southern Michigan. I am about 15 miles South of the MI. IN. border. I think that with the upcoming heat and potential rain this week it will be prime time.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Jtr said:


> View attachment 6714
> View attachment 6713
> View attachment 6712
> First post... newbie question, is this a half-free morel? Thanks


It is my understanding that if there is no cotton like material inside the stem they are half frees. Otherwise I think they are called Verpas which are supposed to be edible but they are not for me.


----------



## cnewby (May 15, 2013)

Bring on the rain!!!


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

I spent 5 hours in a southern Ingham county woods and found 9. The odd thing is over half were mature M. diminutiva which I typically find at the end of the morel season. The others were younger but I'm thinking are also M. diminutiva because of the thin stem. I suppose they could be M. esculentoides but they were slightly reddening which leads me to guess diminutiva. 

I'm going back out to check my black spot. I hope to find at least one more so I don't end the day on and odd number. Darn you Vern for putting one more bit of nonsense into my head!

I'm sad you won't be coming up for a visit though.


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

cnewby said:


> Welcome to 2018, everyone. My shrooms are starting to pop, looking forward to harvesting plenty starting next week. Will post updates...


I want to see how your apple tree produces this year. Good luck!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

celticcurl said:


> I spent 5 hours in a southern Ingham county woods and found 9. The odd thing is over half were mature M. diminutiva which I typically find at the end of the morel season. The others were younger but I'm thinking are also M. diminutiva because of the thin stem. I suppose they could be M. esculentoides but they were slightly reddening which leads me to guess diminutiva.
> 
> I'm going back out to check my black spot. I hope to find at least one more so I don't end the day on and odd number. Darn you Vern for putting one more bit of nonsense into my head!
> 
> I'm sad you won't be coming up for a visit though.


well ol buddy, i wont be here much now to keep an eye on ya so i'll just trust that you will do the right thing...good luck to all my good friends..


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

vern said:


> well ol buddy, i wont be here much now to keep an eye on ya so i'll just trust that you will do the right thing...good luck to all my good friends..


Don't let Vern fool ya about being done for the year!!
He was caught on a trailcam sneaking into Wisconsin early this morning, still up to his old tricks.
https://www.google.com/search?q=elm...0#imgdii=KR-h4b_rMZYHgM:&imgrc=Rba3mRTH5p4BdM:


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 6750
> 
> Don't let Vern fool ya about being done for the year!!
> He was caught on a trailcam sneaking into Wisconsin early this morning, still up to his old tricks.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=elmer+fudd+hunting&client=safari&hl=en-us&prmd=ivsn&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&fir=v0t6slKN7fJ7hM%3A%2CEZpow64-BELSJM%2C%2Fm%2F0mz80%3B3nLP2BA-_5L_BM%3A%2CQaIOQjzsByt1JM%2C_%3B5_mSbeuBg8Mc1M%3A%2CoRYZWBF6MxmbLM%2C_%3B_hXSBZMPGMOm3M%3A%2CWpkkF94EpIkFAM%2C_%3BxCdtNFNtNdbOqM%3A%2CEZpow64-BELSJM%2C_%3BfPcSN6lugM9GYM%3A%2CmrnsqTDFRDoD7M%2C_%3B2XPo5-pZniJE7M%3A%2C1xl7S_46pp319M%2C_%3B35N4uAeDAsmjYM%3A%2COsGIkSHiuiUolM%2C_%3BlX9lBJdgGGt-cM%3A%2CEZpow64-BELSJM%2C_%3BfE69v7SbkqnmwM%3A%2CF-EhNDPg8cj1_M%2C_%3B0N964Qjs73BMoM%3A%2CmrnsqTDFRDoD7M%2C_&usg=__XJdz7_NMPGrN4or-YogrFHzIq7Y=&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiGiP_yqPnaAhUs04MKHS4tDvcQ420IWw&biw=320&bih=460#imgdii=KR-h4b_rMZYHgM:&imgrc=Rba3mRTH5p4BdM:


Damn, whats a guy got to do to keep a secret around this place...


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 6750
> 
> Don't let Vern fool ya about being done for the year!!
> He was caught on a trailcam sneaking into Wisconsin early this morning, still up to his old tricks.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=elmer+fudd+hunting&client=safari&hl=en-us&prmd=ivsn&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&fir=v0t6slKN7fJ7hM%3A%2CEZpow64-BELSJM%2C%2Fm%2F0mz80%3B3nLP2BA-_5L_BM%3A%2CQaIOQjzsByt1JM%2C_%3B5_mSbeuBg8Mc1M%3A%2CoRYZWBF6MxmbLM%2C_%3B_hXSBZMPGMOm3M%3A%2CWpkkF94EpIkFAM%2C_%3BxCdtNFNtNdbOqM%3A%2CEZpow64-BELSJM%2C_%3BfPcSN6lugM9GYM%3A%2CmrnsqTDFRDoD7M%2C_%3B2XPo5-pZniJE7M%3A%2C1xl7S_46pp319M%2C_%3B35N4uAeDAsmjYM%3A%2COsGIkSHiuiUolM%2C_%3BlX9lBJdgGGt-cM%3A%2CEZpow64-BELSJM%2C_%3BfE69v7SbkqnmwM%3A%2CF-EhNDPg8cj1_M%2C_%3B0N964Qjs73BMoM%3A%2CmrnsqTDFRDoD7M%2C_&usg=__XJdz7_NMPGrN4or-YogrFHzIq7Y=&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiGiP_yqPnaAhUs04MKHS4tDvcQ420IWw&biw=320&bih=460#imgdii=KR-h4b_rMZYHgM:&imgrc=Rba3mRTH5p4BdM:


_*Trail Cam My Ass...it was Old Elm himself..He is the self proclaimed guardian of Wisconsin Honey Holes to keep us Hoosiers off of his stomping grounds...







*_


----------



## Jtr (May 9, 2018)

vern said:


> yes they are my friend. slicing them open confirmed it otherwise they would be fibrous inside...chow down..


Thanks for the reply Vern... been reading your posts for awhile... may the morchella goddess lead you to honeypots only!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

vern said:


> _*Trail Cam My Ass...it was Old Elm himself..He is the self proclaimed guardian of Wisconsin Honey Holes to keep us Hoosiers off of his stomping grounds...
> View attachment 6751
> *_


Ha Ha, come on up sometime.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Jtr said:


> Thanks for the reply Vern... been reading your posts for awhile... may the morchella goddess lead you to honeypots only!


Thanks for that Jtr, i may act like a total lunatic now and then as i have been portrayed, but i still try to provide the best info that i can based on my experience especially for the folks new to Morel hunting.


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

Another successful day avoiding work and collecting ticks in the woods...and mushrooms. 78 total and 40 under one elm. Trying to keep up with Chickadee


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

ALERT: just got the updated weather report...Indiana, Wisconsin, and Michigan, will only be getting just enough rain to piss everybody off...end of report..


----------



## Chickadee (Apr 5, 2018)

34 more today! I left MANY so the rain would beef them up.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

jms0001 said:


> Another successful day avoiding work and collecting ticks in the woods...and mushrooms. 78 total and 40 under one elm. Trying to keep up with Chickadee


I'm just not seeing any in spots that look prime. It happened last year... elms did not produce. Last year I got lucky under apples. Nothing under apples this year. 

I'm finding a few verpa's and a fair amount of gyromitras. I've seen no scarlet cups or devil's urn...just like last year.

I did score pounds of yellow oysters and dryad's saddles. I left most of the oysters in the woods. I think I picked about 15 pounds. I prefer the saddles over the oysters.

I'm still stuck at 9 morels for the day Vern.

I think the woods are very dry. The swamps are low. I hope we get more than enough rain to just piss us off.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Predictability and Morels, do not go together.......


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 6750
> 
> Don't let Vern fool ya about being done for the year!!
> He was caught on a trailcam sneaking into Wisconsin early this morning, still up to his old tricks.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=elmer+fudd+hunting&client=safari&hl=en-us&prmd=ivsn&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&fir=v0t6slKN7fJ7hM%3A%2CEZpow64-BELSJM%2C%2Fm%2F0mz80%3B3nLP2BA-_5L_BM%3A%2CQaIOQjzsByt1JM%2C_%3B5_mSbeuBg8Mc1M%3A%2CoRYZWBF6MxmbLM%2C_%3B_hXSBZMPGMOm3M%3A%2CWpkkF94EpIkFAM%2C_%3BxCdtNFNtNdbOqM%3A%2CEZpow64-BELSJM%2C_%3BfPcSN6lugM9GYM%3A%2CmrnsqTDFRDoD7M%2C_%3B2XPo5-pZniJE7M%3A%2C1xl7S_46pp319M%2C_%3B35N4uAeDAsmjYM%3A%2COsGIkSHiuiUolM%2C_%3BlX9lBJdgGGt-cM%3A%2CEZpow64-BELSJM%2C_%3BfE69v7SbkqnmwM%3A%2CF-EhNDPg8cj1_M%2C_%3B0N964Qjs73BMoM%3A%2CmrnsqTDFRDoD7M%2C_&usg=__XJdz7_NMPGrN4or-YogrFHzIq7Y=&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiGiP_yqPnaAhUs04MKHS4tDvcQ420IWw&biw=320&bih=460#imgdii=KR-h4b_rMZYHgM:&imgrc=Rba3mRTH5p4BdM:


That is so Vern.


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

celticcurl said:


> I'm just not seeing any in spots that look prime. It happened last year... elms did not produce. Last year I got lucky under apples. Nothing under apples this year.
> 
> I'm finding a few verpa's and a fair amount of gyromitras. I've seen no scarlet cups or devil's urn...just like last year.
> 
> ...


I have 2 good spots for apples, waiting for the rain. Probably check them on Saturday. I’ll let ya know if I have any luck with them.


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

Back to work for me, but had to make a quick stop and got lucky. Just trying to clean up as much as I can before the weekend warriors


----------



## Chris Eberhard (May 10, 2018)

Hello everyone, just signed up. Pretty new to morel hunting but have had a blast learning and hunting with my 2 sons. Found 14 last night in Eaton County. 4 by dead elm and the rest under an old apple tree. All fairly small though. Hope the storm we got over night helps! Always looking for tips, I’m still struggling identifying elms with any level of certainty. Great forum!!!


----------



## kahare (May 8, 2018)

I am also new to the forum- I have enjoyed reading your comments and seeing your hauls! This is my first year living in Michigan and my first attempt at morel hunting. I found a few small ones while peeking around the dead elms behind my house, but I am excited to heading out to the woods in Washtenaw this weekend for my first morel hunt!


----------



## Chickadee (Apr 5, 2018)

Welcome newbies! I had another fun day in Ann Arbor. Taught a dear old friend how to shroom this morning + found big whites on a brush covered slope.


----------



## Chickadee (Apr 5, 2018)

Here are all the things I found recently that are not morels. Loved them all - except the little vampire tick embedding itself in my neck.


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

It pains me to think what would have happened to these beauties if I didn’t stop my truck and check the elm tree I spotted across the street from where I’m working... sure has been a fun first half of the season. 
BTW welcome newbies and good luck all!!


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

Chris Eberhard said:


> Hello everyone, just signed up. Pretty new to morel hunting but have had a blast learning and hunting with my 2 sons. Found 14 last night in Eaton County. 4 by dead elm and the rest under an old apple tree. All fairly small though. Hope the storm we got over night helps! Always looking for tips, I’m still struggling identifying elms with any level of certainty. Great forum!!!


Welcome on board, hope you have good season.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

kahare said:


> I am also new to the forum- I have enjoyed reading your comments and seeing your hauls! This is my first year living in Michigan and my first attempt at morel hunting. I found a few small ones while peeking around the dead elms behind my house, but I am excited to heading out to the woods in Washtenaw this weekend for my first morel hunt!


Good you’re hear, enjoy, learn lots & share your victories/ learnings.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

jms0001 said:


> It pains me to think what would have happened to these beauties if I didn’t stop my truck and check the elm tree I spotted across the street from where I’m working... sure has been a fun first half of the season.
> BTW welcome newbies and good luck all!!


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

vern said:


> Thanks for that Jtr, i may act like a total lunatic now and then as i have been portrayed, but i still try to provide the best info that i can based on my experience especially for the folks new to Morel hunting.


@vern you are a great guy was glad to get to finally meet ya at the foray this year! I must admit im not sure what we'd do without ya!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

elmgirl said:


> @vern you are a great guy was glad to get to finally meet ya at the foray this year! I must admit im not sure what we'd do without ya!


Flattery will get you everywhere..
I was so happy you could make it sweet pea..


----------



## otown (May 11, 2018)

Hello all. Awesome forum! I've been hunting mushrooms for a few years now (and am loving the learning and eating) but the great morchella have completely evaded me. Not many to find in the NYC area, where I live (I go out mostly in northern NJ), but I'm originally from suburban Detroit and going back this weekend for a rare family visit (rare to be in Michigan that is). Hoping to go out Saturday or Sunday, and would LOVE any suggestions of a location to try - closest real woods options are probably Bald Mountain, Stony Creek Metropark, Addison Oaks, Independence Oaks, but any smaller park in the suburbs north of Detroit would work. Went to school years ago in Ann Arbor and jealous of all this Washtenaw county business I'm seeing but don't think I'll be able to make it out that far. Thanks is advance for any tips - really hoping this is the year! Was in North Carolina near Asheville last weekend and looked and looked in vain (beautiful mountains though). Happy hunting everyone!


----------



## Jpexcursion (May 11, 2018)

I have had awesome luck this year here in Kent and Ionia county's they are really starting to come up


----------



## slickie2009 (Mar 27, 2013)

Jpexcursion said:


> I have had awesome luck this year here in Kent and Ionia county's they are really starting to come up


JP I’m also starting to find them in Ionia and Kent. Most of my spots are just starting to produce. Good luck to you


----------



## Mike Lysic (May 6, 2018)

Lost_Literati said:


> Looking for a foraging partner who lives around St Clair Shores, I know a great spot in Clinton township which has produced in the years past.
> 
> Looking to hit it again Sunday afternoon


Still looking to get out foraging soon. Hoping to get out this weekend.


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

celticcurl said:


> I'm just not seeing any in spots that look prime. It happened last year... elms did not produce. Last year I got lucky under apples. Nothing under apples this year.
> 
> I'm finding a few verpa's and a fair amount of gyromitras. I've seen no scarlet cups or devil's urn...just like last year.
> 
> ...


Got to check one of my apple tree spots today. My Dad found about 40 nice fresh grays under one and I got about a dozen or so yellows and half frees under another. All the other apples are on northern slopes so not ready yet.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

otown said:


> Hello all. Awesome forum! I've been hunting mushrooms for a few years now (and am loving the learning and eating) but the great morchella have completely evaded me. Not many to find in the NYC area, where I live (I go out mostly in northern NJ), but I'm originally from suburban Detroit and going back this weekend for a rare family visit (rare to be in Michigan that is). Hoping to go out Saturday or Sunday, and would LOVE any suggestions of a location to try - closest real woods options are probably Bald Mountain, Stony Creek Metropark, Addison Oaks, Independence Oaks, but any smaller park in the suburbs north of Detroit would work. Went to school years ago in Ann Arbor and jealous of all this Washtenaw county business I'm seeing but don't think I'll be able to make it out that far. Thanks is advance for any tips - really hoping this is the year! Was in North Carolina near Asheville last weekend and looked and looked in vain (beautiful mountains though). Happy hunting everyone!


Glad to hear that you will have a chance to get into the Michigan woods this weekend.
I would like to pass along some information that you may already know but due to the urban area in which you live feel I should just in case. As a Morel hunter you know they will catch your eye wherever you are. Morels have been found in landscaping mulch beds in cities and rural areas. I suggest that you do not eat any from these mulched areas as the Mushroom can absorb the chemicals in the mulch. You may already felt it was a good idea to share that with you. Good luck in the woods this weekend.


----------



## jim33 (Mar 9, 2013)

Here I come.


----------



## john w. yoakum (Apr 29, 2018)

how is shroom hunting doing in lower michigan ??


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

john w. yoakum said:


> how is shroom hunting doing in lower michigan ??


I’ve personally only hunted Washtenaw county so far, SE Mich, I’ve been doing well all week. Mostly hill tops and southern slopes are sprouting some sizeable beauties. Looks like it’s going to stay that way, at least for a couple more days, with the temps dipping. I am seeing on FB forums Jackson co is looking good as well. Hope that helps, good luck if you make it up this way!!


----------



## john w. yoakum (Apr 29, 2018)

ok thanks


----------



## Chris Eberhard (May 10, 2018)

jms0001 said:


> I’ve personally only hunted Washtenaw county so far, SE Mich, I’ve been doing well all week. Mostly hill tops and southern slopes are sprouting some sizeable beauties. Looks like it’s going to stay that way, at least for a couple more days, with the temps dipping. I am seeing on FB forums Jackson co is looking good as well. Hope that helps, good luck if you make it up this way!!


Here’s what we found this afternoon in Eaton county. Some just came up because we checked the same spots on Wednesday


----------



## SEMIpicker (Apr 15, 2017)

Found about 30 today under a dead ash tree. Looks like they had been up a few days. Started to dry, as they were in a sunny spot, but the rain rejuvenated them. Looks like some meatball/egg noodle/morels is on the menu tonight. Macomb


----------



## rtv (May 7, 2018)

found 10 today in Northville


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

What county


----------



## rtv (May 7, 2018)

elmgirl said:


> What county


nw wayne...about as n and w in wayne county as you can get!


----------



## rtv (May 7, 2018)

forgive my ignorance...would you say these are whites and greys or blacks? I'm kinda new at this!


----------



## jim33 (Mar 9, 2013)

Had fun today in Saginaw County.


----------



## SEMIpicker (Apr 15, 2017)

rtv said:


> forgive my ignorance...would you say these are whites and greys or blacks? I'm kinda new at this!
> View attachment 7049


yes, looks like all three to me or at least blondes and greys


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Yo chickadee..... looks like you left some behind in the Ann Arbor area! A buddy and I went down that way yesterday and killed it. Picked well over a hundred each..... one spot had a bunch of stems but a bunch more that weren’t picked! It’s hot-and-heavy out there.... hunters EVERYWHERE!


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

rtv said:


> forgive my ignorance...would you say these are whites and greys or blacks? I'm kinda new at this!
> View attachment 7049


No blacks. Blondes and greys. Nice haul!


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

bung23 said:


> Yo chickadee..... looks like you left some behind in the Ann Arbor area! A buddy and I went down that way yesterday and killed it. Picked well over a hundred each..... one spot had a bunch of stems but a bunch more that weren’t picked! It’s hot-and-heavy out there.... hunters EVERYWHERE!


Well you got me outta the house Went and checked a spot in Ann Arbor real quick and found 28 nice ones. Now it’s time to play chef for the wife. Happy Mother’s Day to all the Mom’s out there!! Hope you’re getting spoiled today!!


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

Hi all. New to Morel hunting. Started this year to have another reason to get my son out in the woods! I'm in Kent county and wondering if anyone has been seeing anything in this area? Thanks!


----------



## rtv (May 7, 2018)

Did better today!!


----------



## rtv (May 7, 2018)

what is the deal with the ones that look like this (borrowed this photo from above) i found a couple like this and didnt know what to do with them. will the caps grow more if i leave them?
are they a different variety?


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

Kbart said:


> Hi all. New to Morel hunting. Started this year to have another reason to get my son out in the woods! I'm in Kent county and wondering if anyone has been seeing anything in this area? Thanks!


I’ve seen on FB forums Kent county is doing pretty well


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

rtv said:


> what is the deal with the ones that look like this (borrowed this photo from above) i found a couple like this and didnt know what to do with them. will the caps grow more if i leave them?
> are they a different variety?


It looks like a half free. Half free is a true morel. Just to be safe cut it open and make sure the stem is hollow. Also, you should research it on line just to be safe


----------



## deerslayer5656 (Apr 9, 2017)

was going to manistee national forest upcoming weekend would i be hitting it right have a 6 hour drive any info or thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

rtv said:


> what is the deal with the ones that look like this (borrowed this photo from above) i found a couple like this and didnt know what to do with them. will the caps grow more if i leave them?
> are they a different variety?


Yes, a true morel. As noted above, this is a half-free morel (only half the cap is attached to the stem- kinda like a hood). If the stem is hollow and clean, you have the true morel. If the stem has a cotton-like substance in it, it’s a poisonous look-alike. Study the caps of the different species and it’s easy to tell the difference.


----------



## john w. yoakum (Apr 29, 2018)

rtv said:


> what is the deal with the ones that look like this (borrowed this photo from above) i found a couple like this and didnt know what to do with them. will the caps grow more if i leave them?
> are they a different variety?some people call those spikes or pecker heads...they are good eating too


----------



## kahare (May 8, 2018)

Question for the group: I found an widespread area with half-frees throughout on the south-facing hilltops, but no other types. Can I be optimistic that maybe some yellows will pop in the coming week or so? Or do areas sometimes only produce half-frees? Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dizzle (May 14, 2018)

bung23 said:


> View attachment 7094
> View attachment 7094
> View attachment 7093
> View attachment 7089
> ...


So jelly


----------



## Dizzle (May 14, 2018)

deerslayer5656 said:


> was going to manistee national forest upcoming weekend would i be hitting it right have a 6 hour drive any info or thoughts would be appreciated


I'm curious about up north also. I'm heading up friday.


deerslayer5656 said:


> was going to manistee national forest upcoming weekend would i be hitting it right have a 6 hour drive any info or thoughts would be appreciated


Curious about up north also. I'm heading up fri.


----------



## kalkavekkian (Mar 23, 2014)

Dizzle said:


> I'm curious about up north also. I'm heading up friday.
> 
> Curious about up north also. I'm heading up fri.


Friend called from kalkaska area yesterday and said blacks are being found yet but next weekend should be good for greys and yellows coming on.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

kahare said:


> Question for the group: I found an widespread area with half-frees throughout on the south-facing hilltops, but no other types. Can I be optimistic that maybe some yellows will pop in the coming week or so? Or do areas sometimes only produce half-frees? Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


You will not necessarily find blondes and greys where half-frees grow. I find boatloads of half-frees near wild cherry (choke cherry) trees. Blondes and greys do not associate with that tree.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Dizzle said:


> I'm curious about up north also. I'm heading up friday.
> 
> Curious about up north also. I'm heading up fri.


The blonde and grey season is about a week old in southern Michigan so I’d bet the only morels available up north are blacks.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

bung23 said:


> View attachment 7094
> View attachment 7094
> View attachment 7093
> View attachment 7089
> ...


Beautiful finds and pics.


----------



## C.J. (May 13, 2018)

Don’t bother goin to the Petoskey/Boyne areas. Too dry and cool.


----------



## Cody Ward (Apr 17, 2018)

im going to Attempt to post a picture of the most amazing find of my Morel career thus far. NEON Orange Morels with a hint of (Smell and taste) of Pine.


----------



## john w. yoakum (Apr 29, 2018)

C.J. said:


> Don’t bother goin to the Petoskey/Boyne areas. Too dry and cool.


ok thanks for info


----------



## Cody Ward (Apr 17, 2018)

Here they are. I have never found anything like these in all of my 27 years LMAO.
has anyone else came accross any finds like this? what kind of morels are they? GOLDEN Morels?
NEON Orange Morels with a hint of (Smell and taste) of Pine.


----------



## john w. yoakum (Apr 29, 2018)

Cody Ward said:


> Here they are. I have never found anything like these in all of my 27 years LMAO.
> has anyone else came accross any finds like this? what kind of morels are they? GOLDEN Morels?
> NEON Orange Morels with a hint of (Smell and taste) of Pine.
> View attachment 7172


ive never seen any that color of yellow and ive hunted for 58 years


----------



## Cody Ward (Apr 17, 2018)

john w. yoakum said:


> ive never seen any that color of yellow and ive hunted for 58 years


It seems no one has. one guy said he did but didnt "Save" any pictures from his experience with them so I cant say I would validate him. I actually found these on the Ohio Michigan line. Sent Ohio Agriculture an email with Pictures of the specimens. They will probably laugh and tell me there very common or something.


----------



## cnewby (May 15, 2013)

They honestly look albino(not that I've ever heard of that). Seems like they have no color pigments at all???


----------



## Cody Ward (Apr 17, 2018)

I thought of that too. Im just not sure! I am completely stumped!


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Cody Ward said:


> Here they are. I have never found anything like these in all of my 27 years LMAO.
> has anyone else came accross any finds like this? what kind of morels are they? GOLDEN Morels?
> NEON Orange Morels with a hint of (Smell and taste) of Pine.
> View attachment 7172


Cody, I call it the ALBINO morel! If yours are tinged orange than they're not quite the same as the ALBINO ones I found recently. Mine looked like the moon!


----------



## Cody Ward (Apr 17, 2018)

I have found the white ones before, they are as orange as....an orange.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Cody Ward said:


> Here they are. I have never found anything like these in all of my 27 years LMAO.
> has anyone else came accross any finds like this? what kind of morels are they? GOLDEN Morels?
> NEON Orange Morels with a hint of (Smell and taste) of Pine.
> View attachment 7172


Amazing!
. . . ya say ya found them next to the nuclear power plant?


----------



## Freddiebeartn (Mar 12, 2018)

I live in Tennessee currently and heading to the Traverse, Kalkaska, Gaylord area the weekend of 25th,26th, and 27th. Any info you all can give me about timing to pick Morels in that area ? Thank you for your time and hope all is having a good season.


----------



## Cody Ward (Apr 17, 2018)

sb said:


> Amazing!
> . . . ya say ya found them next to the nuclear power plant?


a distance of aprx 30 miles between these bad boys and the nuke plant


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

Some big ones starting to pop


----------



## kahare (May 8, 2018)

My first official “haul”....quick went for a walk in Washtenaw county and was greeted by these guys .


----------



## morelas must-shroom (Mar 5, 2014)

Freddiebeartn said:


> I live in Tennessee currently and heading to the Traverse, Kalkaska, Gaylord area the weekend of 25th,26th, and 27th. Any info you all can give me about timing to pick Morels in that area ? Thank you for your time and hope all is having a good season.


Fred, I usually go up that way 2 or 3 times a year. Usually about 30 miles north of where you are going. 4 out of the last 5 years I've done the best between the 23rd and the 28th. I would say you are hitting it at a good time. Good luck


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

kahare said:


> My first official “haul”....quick went for a walk in Washtenaw county and was greeted by these guys .


Great find! Did you find the blacks under tulip poplar?


----------



## Freddiebeartn (Mar 12, 2018)

morelas must-shroom said:


> Fred, I usually go up that way 2 or 3 times a year. Usually about 30 miles north of where you are going. 4 out of the last 5 years I've done the best between the 23rd and the 28th. I would say you are hitting it at a good time. Good luck


 Great news, I appreciate the info very much. First time in 30 years since I’ve been up there, going to be a little bit of a drive but I’m looking forward to it and was hoping I’d hit it just right. Had a lot of help from other Shroomers with info about ground temps and when to hit it. Again I appreciate your help.


----------



## Cw1122 (May 14, 2018)

bung23 said:


> Found about a dozen small half-free’s today (5-5-18). No other morels found.
> Oakland County


Where at in Oakland County? I’m near Indian Springs


----------



## kahare (May 8, 2018)

jms0001 said:


> Great find! Did you find the blacks under tulip poplar?


Thanks! They were tucked under raspberry vines (ouch!) near a pile of decaying tree trunks that were unrecognizable. Elm and oak trees mostly in the immediate area. 

Just cooked some of them up with a ribeye....I almost forgot the steak was even on my plate. I am beginning to see why this is an addictive hobby!


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

Kent County gems!


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

sb said: ↑
Amazing! . . . ya say ya found them next to the nuclear power plant?


Cody Ward said:


> a distance of aprx 30 miles between these bad boys and the nuke plant


To me 30 miles is _"next to the nuclear power plant"_*. * Hell*, I thought (at the time) I was saying that just to be a smart ass and here it was true.*

Cody, I'm going to include that incident in the same category as this incident from today: A guy came to my house to buy some ornamental grass we had for sale. He had brown hair, but had a white streak in the top, middle to the front of his head.

Wife broached the topic so he said "I bet'cha want to know how I got this streak of white in my hair."

Before he answered I blurted out: "Something scared the Holy Shit out of you." He said, "well . . . yea . . . I guess so. . . I was hit by lightning and it was at a church event!!"

I'm gonna say: *sometimes there is some truth to the things ya just blurt out without thinking.* Still, I try to think first. 

That being said, I do believe the legendary Morchella (like Elvis) "has left the building" figuritively speaking in Franklin Cty, Central OH.
*
*


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

deerslayer5656 said:


> was going to manistee national forest upcoming weekend would i be hitting it right have a 6 hour drive any info or thoughts would be appreciated


Keep an eye out for the bears we saw a momma n two cubs and a second time just one (probably a papa bear)


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Cody Ward said:


> Here they are. I have never found anything like these in all of my 27 years LMAO.
> has anyone else came accross any finds like this? what kind of morels are they? GOLDEN Morels?
> NEON Orange Morels with a hint of (Smell and taste) of Pine.
> View attachment 7172


Never have found a Morel of that color.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

morelas must-shroom said:


> Fred, I usually go up that way 2 or 3 times a year. Usually about 30 miles north of where you are going. 4 out of the last 5 years I've done the best between the 23rd and the 28th. I would say you are hitting it at a good time. Good luck


Morelas. Haven't seen many posts from you lately. Are able to head North? I had not seen anything indicating that you were going.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

bung23 said:


> You will not necessarily find blondes and greys where half-frees grow. I find boatloads of half-frees near wild cherry (choke cherry) trees. Blondes and greys do not associate with that tree.


I have found yellows under what I thought were Choke Cherries. Is that trees bark smooth with little white dots on it ( the young trees) I may have mis-identified the tree.


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

kahare said:


> Thanks! They were tucked under raspberry vines (ouch!) near a pile of decaying tree trunks that were unrecognizable. Elm and oak trees mostly in the immediate area.
> 
> Just cooked some of them up with a ribeye....I almost forgot the steak was even on my plate. I am beginning to see why this is an addictive hobby!


Sounds great! The blacks are my favorite. I hunt primarily in Washtenaw co and I’ve still never found them around here. We do a trip every year up near Gaylord/Atlanta area and it’s the only place I’ve found them.


----------



## morelas must-shroom (Mar 5, 2014)

mmh said:


> Morelas. Haven't seen many posts from you lately. Are able to head North? I had not seen anything indicating that you were going.


mmh. I haven't been out a lot. I'm taking my daughter and her boyfriend up on the 18th. Can't camp or walk very far so I will be acting as their guide most of the time. Have to stay in a motel this trip. Fortunately I have a jeep wrangler with aggressive tires so I drive pretty close to most of my spots. Going back up by myself on the 29th for a couple of days.


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

Went back to a spot where I left about two dozen little baby grays to grow on Saturday. And with all the rain that spot really just exploded. There is 3 dead elms and a little briar bush. 128 total. My best haul of the season so far


----------



## kahare (May 8, 2018)

jms0001 said:


> Went back to a spot where I left about two dozen little baby grays to grow on Saturday. And with all the rain that spot really just exploded. There is 3 dead elms and a little briar bush. 128 total. My best haul of the season so far


Nice!...both the haul and the can of Oberon


----------



## kahare (May 8, 2018)

jms0001 said:


> Sounds great! The blacks are my favorite. I hunt primarily in Washtenaw co and I’ve still never found them around here. We do a trip every year up near Gaylord/Atlanta area and it’s the only place I’ve found them.


Interestingly, I found them in Ann Arbor city limits. Went back to the area tonight and hopped across a creek...only to see a few tulip poplars hanging out. I went over and found one lonely black- I wouldn't have it except I was reminded of your comment yesterday. Thank you!


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Cw1122 said:


> Where at in Oakland County? I’m near Indian Springs


South of Indian Springs. They’re everywhere! Wait till you see my next pic post!!!


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

mmh said:


> I have found yellows under what I thought were Choke Cherries. Is that trees bark smooth with little white dots on it ( the young trees) I may have mis-identified the tree.


Nope. Choke Cherry bark is rough and scaly. Look it up in Google images....


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

mmh said:


> I have found yellows under what I thought were Choke Cherries. Is that trees bark smooth with little white dots on it ( the young trees) I may have mis-identified the tree.


Well, I’m only referring to the mature trees, I’m not sure if the saplings bark is different......


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

bung23 said:


> View attachment 7326
> View attachment 7327
> View attachment 7328
> View attachment 7329
> View attachment 7330


WOW


----------



## Mike Connick (May 7, 2017)

Chris Eberhard said:


> Here’s what we found this afternoon in Eaton county. Some just came up because we checked the same spots on Wednesday


Looks like you're having more luck than me in Eaton County. I found 2 night and a handful over the weekend. Lots of others were out looking for them in the same areas as me.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

bung23 said:


> Well, I’m only referring to the mature trees, I’m not sure if the saplings bark is different......


I searched pics of very young Choke Cherries and the bark was smooth with small white dots on it. We were up North and pulled off in a grassy area to have lunch. I started to poke around a little and started finding yellows, I called back to the tailgate and lunch was postponed for a while, these trees were between 4 to 6 foot tall, did quite well, I have also found them under what I think was a mature cherry. The bark was very scaly with a color that was almost black. I have not found a lot of mature trees in any one area but the bark always catches my eye. I have had good success when I look in open areas and see small pockets of white pines and cherries. I am guessing that deer eat the cherries and as they are munching on the pine cones drop the cherries seed. Just a thought but it has worked well for me.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

morelas must-shroom said:


> mmh. I haven't been out a lot. I'm taking my daughter and her boyfriend up on the 18th. Can't camp or walk very far so I will be acting as their guide most of the time. Have to stay in a motel this trip. Fortunately I have a jeep wrangler with aggressive tires so I drive pretty close to most of my spots. Going back up by myself on the 29th for a couple of days.


When you head back up on the 29th do you want to go solo our would you like a hunting partner? And how long would you be up there? Would split gas and motel.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

bung23 said:


> View attachment 7326
> View attachment 7327
> View attachment 7328
> View attachment 7329
> View attachment 7330


Bung, what area were those beauties found?


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

kahare said:


> Interestingly, I found them in Ann Arbor city limits. Went back to the area tonight and hopped across a creek...only to see a few tulip poplars hanging out. I went over and found one lonely black- I wouldn't have it except I was reminded of your comment yesterday. Thank you!


 Very cool. I have located and checked a few tulip poplars, but have yet to have any success under them. I’ll keep looking...


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

mmh said:


> I searched pics of very young Choke Cherries and the bark was smooth with small white dots on it. We were up North and pulled off in a grassy area to have lunch. I started to poke around a little and started finding yellows, I called back to the tailgate and lunch was postponed for a while, these trees were between 4 to 6 foot tall, did quite well, I have also found them under what I think was a mature cherry. The bark was very scaly with a color that was almost black. I have not found a lot of mature trees in any one area but the bark always catches my eye. I have had good success when I look in open areas and see small pockets of white pines and cherries. I am guessing that deer eat the cherries and as they are munching on the pine cones drop the cherries seed. Just a thought but it has worked well for me.


Interesting. I suppose morels will grow where they damn-well please! Hell, I found a patch of greys right along a sidewalk last week and there weren’t any trees around!
My point is simply that I’ve scouring land with all types of trees, moisture content and all kinds of other variables and have never targeted the cherry trees you described for blondes. The only time I’ve found blondes near cherry was if another tree that typically supports morel growth was nearby.
Glad to hear cherry has worked for you!


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

mmh said:


> Bung, what area were those beauties found?


All over Oakland County.....


----------



## morelas must-shroom (Mar 5, 2014)

bung23 said:


> View attachment 7326
> View attachment 7327
> View attachment 7328
> View attachment 7329
> View attachment 7330


Very nice. Great pics .


----------



## morelas must-shroom (Mar 5, 2014)

mmh said:


> When you head back up on the 29th do you want to go solo our would you like a hunting partner? And how long would you be up there? Would split gas and motel.


mmh, I am only going to be up there 2 days. I am going to check my best spots and then probably just go for a couple of long drives on the lakeshore. I can only do short walks and I have to go really slow. I think it would be better if I go alone this trip. Maybe next year if I'm in better shape.


----------



## cnewby (May 15, 2013)

Blondes are in full force. Lots of dirt in them from all the rain, but nothing a little extra rinsing can't fix.


----------



## Chris Eberhard (May 10, 2018)

Mike Connick said:


> Looks like you're having more luck than me in Eaton County. I found 2 night and a handful over the weekend. Lots of others were out looking for them in the same areas as me.


Hey Mike, I’d keep looking, I found more yesterday in 2 spots I had checked Saturday.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

morelas must-shroom said:


> Very nice. Great pics .


I really love pics of morels in the wild. It’s cool to see bags full or dumped all over a table, but I love the pics of them in their natural setting. I take a lot of pics when I find them!


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

morelas must-shroom said:


> mmh, I am only going to be up there 2 days. I am going to check my best spots and then probably just go for a couple of long drives on the lakeshore. I can only do short walks and I have to go really slow. I think it would be better if I go alone this trip. Maybe next year if I'm in better shape.


Morelas, O.K. Good luck


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

The above pics are from today.


----------



## morelseeeker (Apr 18, 2017)

Went up to near Grand Rapids Sunday and hauled out over 300 mostly half frees but some nice whites and grays. Lot of rain there and just to the South.


----------



## deerslayer5656 (Apr 9, 2017)

morelseeeker said:


> Went up to near Grand Rapids Sunday and hauled out over 300 mostly half frees but some nice whites and grays. Lot of rain there and just to the South.


i am heading there thursday hunting thru sunday oops big rapids that is


----------



## Chickadee (Apr 5, 2018)

Big Berthas in Ann Arbor! What an awesome season :-D


----------



## C.J. (May 13, 2018)

Bung23, what county was this photo taken?


----------



## Lost_Literati (May 2, 2018)

Just now, Clinton Township


----------



## Lost_Literati (May 2, 2018)

Besides the morels I posted above, I also found another tasty spring treat! 

Pheasant Backs, or Dyrads Saddle.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

C.J. said:


> Bung23, what county was this photo taken?


Oakland


----------



## Lost_Literati (May 2, 2018)

Nothing like morel














omelettes in the morning!


----------



## morelseeeker (Apr 18, 2017)

The mushrooms I found Sunday in MI.


----------



## Lost_Literati (May 2, 2018)

Nice find!

I see a lot of half frees, are they all half frees? I seem to only find regular morels.


----------



## morelseeeker (Apr 18, 2017)

The first group I found Sunday in MI.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

bung23 said:


> Oakland


Hi my friend, Vern here..lol. i looking to head up from Indiana tomorrow and your post have get me ramped up sir. was looking at Pontiac Lake Recreation Area..what do ya think about that. i have never been up that way before. any advice is much appreciated my friend...Thanks


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

morelseeeker said:


> The first group I found Sunday in MI.
> View attachment 7517


where abouts if you dont mind me asking..


----------



## Lost_Literati (May 2, 2018)

Report from Clinton Township/St Clair Shores area.

Finding yellows of medium size, also finding nice Pheasant Backs, and fiddle heads. (See pictures I posted earlier in this thread).

Trillium in full bloom, as are the May Apples and Lily of the Valley. Bumblebees everywhere. 

Ticks are out, as are mosquitoes, bring your repellant!


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

vern said:


> Hi my friend, Vern here..lol. i looking to head up from Indiana tomorrow and your post have get me ramped up sir. was looking at Pontiac Lake Recreation Area..what do ya think about that. i have never been up that way before. any advice is much appreciated my friend...Thanks


Howdy Vern. Early in the season Pontiac Lake State Rec would be a very good area to hunt morels- as would any State Park in Oakland County. However, morel hunting is so popular here that all the State Parks are ransacked after about 7-10 days after the first morels pop. You’d have to trek deep into the woods to hope to get lucky. I’m certainly not trying to discourage you whatsoever but that’s the facts of the situation here. Hell, 5-6 years ago you could successfully hunt relatively easy areas this far into the season on State land, but no longer. Last Saturday a buddy and I went to an area of Highland State Rec and immediately after entering the woods we encountered two other hunters. They wished us good luck and continued on their way. We did have good luck- right near where we ran into them, it was pretty funny. We then heard a truck drive by and the guys were saying “there’s already two trucks here- let’s go somewhere else...”. Seriously, it’s a mad house here.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Howdy Bung23...lol. i appreciate your response my friend.
When you said south of Indian Springs was hot, i assumed you must have meant The state park. i wondered if that was the place you were referring to. i have no idea of any place to hunt..lol. i was just following your lead boss. any other suggestions would be appreciated..


----------



## Mike Connick (May 7, 2017)

Chris Eberhard said:


> Hey Mike, I’d keep looking, I found more yesterday in 2 spots I had checked Saturday.


I’ll definitely keep looking. Some local parks I usually have luck in haven’t worked out, but I got 9 from a park I’d never checked before. Might head to the national forest this weekend.


----------



## Bondo (May 18, 2018)

noskydaddy said:


> Happy new year fellow hunters. Who's ready to do some hunting?
> I thought I would create a fresh 2018 thread for us again.
> 
> If you can be so kind as to post your outings, findings, or other fungi related information here for Southern Michigan, that would be helpful for all of us.
> ...


Hi Mike, I am brand new at this...today! I bought 77 acres of abandoned trees, mostly apple 3 years ago. I had a friend go out today to take a walk and he came back with a bag of morel mushrooms that looked quite big to me. He said he found them near just two apple trees. Does that sound right to you according to what you know about the season and Michigan. I can send you a picture. I am excited, since I never even thought about that potential till now. Bondo


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

vern said:


> Howdy Bung23...lol. i appreciate your response my friend.
> When you said south of Indian Springs was hot, i assumed you must have meant The state park. i wondered if that was the place you were referring to. i have no idea of any place to hunt..lol. i was just following your lead boss. any other suggestions would be appreciated..


I didn’t specifically mean any state parks but I’m sure they were hot.... I just mean that it’s hot everywhere. I had my most productive morel grounds (on state land) trampled through and looted-lol. 
The places I’ve been killing it have been areas that I’ve stumbled upon by accident- but when I say “accident”, it’s just that i haven’t been to that specific area before. I drive all over the greater Oakland County area for work and I always keep my eyes peeled for potential hunting spots. When I’m in the woods, I’m not simply meandering aimlessly around, I target the specific trees that morels typically associate with and make a beeline for them. Sure, if you just wandered around in the woods long enough, you might stumble across a few morels but, to me, that’s a lot of wasted time.
I’m sure there are areas of the state parks around here that haven’t been picked, but I’d bet you’d have to venture pretty far in to find em.
But, by all means, come on up and give it a whirl!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

bung23 said:


> I didn’t specifically mean any state parks but I’m sure they were hot.... I just mean that it’s hot everywhere. I had my most productive morel grounds (on state land) trampled through and looted-lol.
> The places I’ve been killing it have been areas that I’ve stumbled upon by accident- but when I say “accident”, it’s just that i haven’t been to that specific area before. I drive all over the greater Oakland County area for work and I always keep my eyes peeled for potential hunting spots. When I’m in the woods, I’m not simply meandering aimlessly around, I target the specific trees that morels typically associate with and make a beeline for them. Sure, if you just wandered around in the woods long enough, you might stumble across a few morels but, to me, that’s a lot of wasted time.
> I’m sure there are areas of the state parks around here that haven’t been picked, but I’d bet you’d have to venture pretty far in to find em.
> But, by all means, come on up and give it a whirl!


Thanks Mr. bung...you are a wise man sir...


----------



## Llty1971 (May 18, 2018)

How about the state land west on Constantine? Any luck there?


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

vern said:


> Thanks Mr. bung...you are a wise man sir...


A wise bung once said: 
“Do not wander aimlessly through it, target your tree and beeline to it......”

Hahaha


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Bondo said:


> Hi Mike, I am brand new at this...today! I bought 77 acres of abandoned trees, mostly apple 3 years ago. I had a friend go out today to take a walk and he came back with a bag of morel mushrooms that looked quite big to me. He said he found them near just two apple trees. Does that sound right to you according to what you know about the season and Michigan. I can send you a picture. I am excited, since I never even thought about that potential till now. Bondo


Hi, I'm not mike but I could comment: Yes, old apple orchards have been known to produce well for some people. Were they big blondes by any chance? Post a picture or two.

And yes, many can be found under one or a few trees. So what you said is not uncommon. 
Nor unheard of.


----------



## morelseeeker (Apr 18, 2017)

Lost_Literati said:


> Nice find!
> 
> I see a lot of half frees, are they all half frees? I seem to only find regular morels.


A lot of half frees.


----------



## morelseeeker (Apr 18, 2017)

vern said:


> Hi my friend, Vern here..lol. i looking to head up from Indiana tomorrow and your post have get me ramped up sir. was looking at Pontiac Lake Recreation Area..what do ya think about that. i have never been up that way before. any advice is much appreciated my friend...Thanks


Look for poplar trees.


----------



## morelseeeker (Apr 18, 2017)

vern said:


> where abouts if you dont mind me asking..


Grand Rapids area


----------



## morelseeeker (Apr 18, 2017)

vern said:


> Howdy Bung23...lol. i appreciate your response my friend.
> When you said south of Indian Springs was hot, i assumed you must have meant The state park. i wondered if that was the place you were referring to. i have no idea of any place to hunt..lol. i was just following your lead boss. any other suggestions would be appreciated..


You have to pay to get in to a State recreation area or state park in Michigan. Getting permission from a farmer isn't as hard as you may think.


----------



## morelseeeker (Apr 18, 2017)

Lost_Literati said:


> Nice find!
> 
> I see a lot of half frees, are they all half frees? I seem to only find regular morels.


In MI I have never found very many places for half frees. I was very happy to find these since besides blacks the half frees are my favorite. They have such a strong rich flavor as do the blacks and they make the best tasting soup and gravy or to put on a cheese pizza. I've eaten so many grays, whites and yellows over the years that I can hardly taste them.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

morelseeeker said:


> In MI I have never found very many places for half frees. I was very happy to find these since besides blacks the half frees are my favorite. They have such a strong rich flavor as do the blacks and they make the best tasting soup and gravy or to put on a cheese pizza. I've eaten so many grays, whites and yellows over the years that I can hardly taste them.


Well, I have a spot that I have found so many half-frees that I literally stop picking them. Hundreds upon hundreds upon hundreds. I’ll post a couple pics from last year........


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Nathan Miller (May 19, 2018)

We found 17 around Jackson, good sized, they are there if you look. Wanting to go try Manistee but wondering what's up there and if anyone is finding many. Also how far north is good? Is the north peak of it good yet? Near Mesick? Thanks!


----------



## Chris Eberhard (May 10, 2018)

bung23 said:


> View attachment 7583
> View attachment 7584
> View attachment 7585
> View attachment 7586
> View attachment 7587


Shoot! I saw some of these but was told they were “false morels”, for next time, do you cut at base and cook whole stem and everything?


----------



## Dizzle (May 14, 2018)

Nathan Miller said:


> We found 17 around Jackson, good sized, they are there if you look. Wanting to go try Manistee but wondering what's up there and if anyone is finding many. Also how far north is good? Is the north peak of it good yet? Near Mesick? Thanks!


I got a bunch in manton all whites and 2 blacks. Checked woods by noon didn't see anything


----------



## Dizzle (May 14, 2018)

Dizzle said:


> I got a bunch in manton all whites and 2 blacks. Checked woods by noon didn't see anything


Boon


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Pretty much rained all day, found three blacks, total weight.


Chris Eberhard said:


> Shoot! I saw some of these but was told they were “false morels”, for next time, do you cut at base and cook whole stem and everything?


They look like "Verpas", I had always thought they were poisonous but Jack said they were edible. If there is a cotton like substance inside the stem they are verpas. I have never eaten them but I think if I did I would pass on the stems, hopefully some one else who has prepared them and can give you more info. on that apect.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Way cool dudes and dudettes..Thought i would share this with youall.
got my Bushnell Back Track in the mail today and its awesome...marked my vans location and took out for a long walk..headed back in a ziz zag pattern and all awhile it kept pointing at my van and telling me exactly how far away i was.
can mark up to four locations plus has a digital compass. even @finderoftheshrooms and @indy_nebo could find there way home with this...lmao
got this one used on ebay for 38 bucks delivered. new costs about $60 i think


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Chris Eberhard said:


> Shoot! I saw some of these but was told they were “false morels”, for next time, do you cut at base and cook whole stem and everything?


There's a ton of confusion on false morels vs. half frees. 
It never seems to end either. 

Arguments. Debates. Concerns. Willful Ignorance. 

And I am by means no mycologists, but here's what 
I think to be true...

The *false morels *(_verpa bohemica, verpa concica, etc_) 
have that cottony webbing all throughout the stem 
and the stem itself continues all the way to the top of them stem.

See image of false morel below. I took this picture last week.










There is also another genus of *false morel *called "the beefsteak" 
(_gyromitra ensculenta, gyromitra carolininia, etc._)

These are bigger and beefier mushrooms and are 
found in similar areas morels are found. (look em up)

Now, the *half-free morel *(_morchella semilibera, morchella punctipes, etc_.) 
stem connects only about half way up the cap (thus is "half free"). 
And the stem is also completely hollow.

You gotta be real careful on what people say online because 
bad information just goes round and round. That and living things 
are always evolving so there are even more species being discovered. 

Getting some good books is sound advice. 
And getting first-hand advice from knowledgeable 
people is important too; for all things foraged.

Lastly, I make *no comments on edibility *because 
in my experience there are people eating everything under the sun. 
Whether its known to be toxic or not.

I'll leave that discussion for more seasoned professionals.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

noskydaddy said:


> There's a ton of confusion on false morels vs. half frees.
> It never seems to end either.
> 
> Arguments. Debates. Concerns. Willful Ignorance.
> ...


The Verpa that I was referring tois the type in the pictures that he posted. I have only come across that type where the cap to me looks like a half of a walnut shell. I do not pick and eat them. I still have a concern that there is a toxin in them that is not flushed out of the body and long term consumption may have consequenses


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

mmh said:


> The Verpa that I was referring tois the type in the pictures that he posted. I have only come across that type where the cap to me looks like a half of a walnut shell. I do not pick and eat them. I still have a concern that there is a toxin in them that is not flushed out of the body and long term consumption may have consequenses


This is where the problems occur: We don't know what the inside of that mushroom is because we didn't examine it. And you are calling something a verpa that is _not likely _a verpa.
It is likely a half-free. And a half-free is not a false morel. A verpa is.

I'm not concerned about what you do with any mushroom by the way.
I was just trying to help this gentleman get some information, objectively.

And I agree with you that it's wise to just assume they're all poisonous to avoid a mistake. 
(which is how you may be using the colloquial term for "verpa") 
But that doesn't mean it is a verpa.

But see now the issue is conflated.
And this happens all the time. 

I hesitated to comment to begin with.

Sorry if I didn't clarify it wasn't about anyone's post.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Chris Eberhard said:


> Shoot! I saw some of these but was told they were “false morels”, for next time, do you cut at base and cook whole stem and everything?


If the mushrooms you pick look exactly like the ones in my pictures, and the inside of the stem is completely hollow- void of any cotton-like fibers, then it’s a “half-free” morel- a TRUE morel. I just chowed on some last night. Delicious and non-toxic! (Bottom pic is true half-free, top pic is the two toxic look-alike’s)


----------



## Chris Eberhard (May 10, 2018)

noskydaddy said:


> This is where the problems occur: We don't know what the inside of that mushroom is because we didn't examine it. And you are calling something a verpa that is _not likely _a verpa.
> It is likely a half-free. And a half-free is not a false morel. A verpa is.
> 
> I'm not concerned about what you do with any mushroom by the way.
> ...


Thank you! I really appreciate the help, I am going back to the spot to check them today. Next time I’ll know!


----------



## Chris Eberhard (May 10, 2018)

bung23 said:


> If the mushrooms you pick look exactly like the ones in my pictures, and the inside of the stem is completely hollow- void of any cotton-like fibers, then it’s a “half-free” morel- a TRUE morel. I just choked on some last night. Delicious and non-toxic! (Bottom pic is true half-free, top pic is the two toxic look-alike’s)


Very helpful, thank you!


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

bung23 said:


> If the mushrooms you pick look exactly like the ones in my pictures, and the inside of the stem is completely hollow- void of any cotton-like fibers, then it’s a “half-free” morel- a TRUE morel. I just chowed on some last night. Delicious and non-toxic! (Bottom pic is true half-free, top pic is the two toxic look-alike’s)


I think pics are very helpful.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

@bung23 , Hay ol' boy it Vern bothering you again..lol..If i were to be up your way this next weekend...would i be to late sir ??


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

vern said:


> @bung23 , Hay ol' boy it Vern bothering you again..lol..If i were to be up your way this next weekend...would i be to late sir ??


No way brother! BUT....... I was out yesterday and the foliage is very dense and the skeeters are out of control. As I mentioned previously, all the easy spots (visible from roads and trails) have been ransacked. Gotta get in deep (lol)!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

bung23 said:


> No way brother! BUT....... I was out yesterday and the foliage is very dense and the skeeters are out of control. As I mentioned previously, all the easy spots (visible from roads and trails) have been ransacked. Gotta get in deep (lol)!


All my spots you damn near need a chopper to get dropped into...lol. any larger wooded areas you might recommend i try sir ?


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

vern said:


> All my spots you damn near need a chopper to get dropped into...lol. any larger wooded areas you might recommend i try sir ?


Soooooo many areas I almost don’t know where to begin!
Bald Mountain State Rec.
Holly State Rec.
Ortonville Rec. Area
Metamora-Hadley Rec. Area
Stony Creek Motropark
Kensington Metropark

Are you down w goin deep and trekkin thru what is certainly to be jungle-like terrain?


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

bung23 said:


> Soooooo many areas I almost don’t know where to begin!
> Bald Mountain State Rec.
> Holly State Rec.
> Ortonville Rec. Area
> ...


Absolutely pal...you da man...many thanks brother !!!


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Vern

When you come up here I can put you on some morels!

How do you feel about M diminutiva's, chest high Rosa multiflora and swarms of mosquitoes so thick you inhale them when breathing? Good news is they really aren't biting yet. I only got bit on my hands and face about 10 times. They should be biting by the time you get up here


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

vern said:


> Absolutely pal...you da man...many thanks brother !!!


Yessir!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

celticcurl said:


> Vern
> 
> When you come up here I can put you on some morels!
> 
> How do you feel about M diminutiva's, chest high Rosa multiflora and swarms of mosquitoes so thick you inhale them when breathing? Good news is they really aren't biting yet. I only got bit on my hands and face about 10 times. They should be biting by the time you get up here


Is that the most common verity up there ?
Believe it or not...those buggers dont have much of a taste for me, rarely ever get bit. gnats on the other hand...drive me up a wall...lol
I saw a swarm carrying of a cow once down here !


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

vern said:


> Is that the most common verity up there ?
> Believe it or not...those buggers dont have much of a taste for me, rarely ever get bit. gnats on the other hand...drive me up a wall...lol
> I saw a swarm carrying of a cow once down here !


Vern

I have one go to spot that never lets me down. Unfortunately it's the diminutivas. Can't be the giant whites... or the big blacks... no way.. not for me here in Ingham. At least no one else bothers to pick them. When I first found them in '12 I was so happy. It was like an Easter egg hunt.

The gnats are thick sometimes but they are small, you can suck them down without hacking and gagging like on the mosquitoes.

Then there's the black flies and deer flies. I bought a battery operated fly swatter this year... going to have fun killing deer flies as they buzz around my head. ZAP ZAP ZAP *maniacal laughter* die you mofoes DIE!!!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

celticcurl said:


> Vern
> 
> I have one go to spot that never lets me down. Unfortunately it's the diminutivas. Can't be the giant whites... or the big blacks... no way.. not for me here in Ingham. At least no one else bothers to pick them. When I first found them in '12 I was so happy. It was like an Easter egg hunt.
> 
> ...


bubba, if i have to drive that far from far s. ind. i would have to take my chances elsewhere and hope for the big boys. i was just lookin at Ingram Co....dunno just yet.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

vern said:


> bubba, if i have to drive that far from far s. ind. i would have to take my chances elsewhere and hope for the big boys. i was just lookin at Ingram Co....dunno just yet.


Vern

Trust me, you don't want to try Ingham county. It sucks. The hunting pressure is intense on the limited amount of public land. I've never seen my woods so worked over as they were this year. 

Maybe head up to the Big Rapids area because they got some rain.

That's another problem down here... we got so much rain things are starting to rot.

I'm going to head up to the "Manatee" national forest Thursday. Hopefully I'll find enough to have a meal or two.

This year is worst than last year for me. Mostly because I was out picked by others who didn't have to work Mother's Day weekend. I saw the stumps... I cried.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

celticcurl said:


> Vern
> 
> Trust me, you don't want to try Ingham county. It sucks. The hunting pressure is intense on the limited amount of public land. I've never seen my woods so worked over as they were this year.
> 
> ...


man, you're making it tough on me bubba...i dont have to decide till the last min. so i gotta decide if its even worth the trip at all.
bung23 also gave some good ideas .. tough to decide pal..


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

vern said:


> man, you're making it tough on me bubba...i dont have to decide till the last min. so i gotta decide if its even worth the trip at all.
> bung23 also gave some good ideas .. tough to decide pal..


When are you coming up?

Did you hit that property in Indiana you were talking about a week or so ago? If so how did you do?


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

@celticcurl man i cant remember anything about that....guess i didnt..lol.
I was talking about going to the Ann Arbor area but my guy ended up with other plans so...
I was thinking Sat and Sunday but it all hangs on the person i asked to go with me..have not heard back yet. really didn't want to come by myself pal.

I just realized that i may be talking to a lady..is that correct..if so, sorry for calling you bubba and pal...lmao


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

vern said:


> man, you're making it tough on me bubba...i dont have to decide till the last min. so i gotta decide if its even worth the trip at all.
> bung23 also gave some good ideas .. tough to decide pal..


Listen Big Vern.... if you come to Oakland County next weekend, I guarantee you’ll find morels. Big ones too. Not those tiny tulip morels.... But like I said, you’ll most likely have to put in work cuz the quick and easy spots have been worked.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

That was my original idea. that's what i got from bung23 so now i would say, thats the ticket then.
should know by tomorrow whether i can make it.
You guys up there have been super to me and that's not always easy to find these days..

I just realized that i may be talking to a lady..is that correct..if so, sorry for calling you bubba and pal...lmao


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

bung23 said:


> Listen Big Vern.... if you come to Oakland County next weekend, I guarantee you’ll find morels. Big ones too. Not those tiny tulip morels.... But like I said, you’ll most likely have to put in work cuz the quick and easy spots have been worked.


OK...you two are making me CRAZY now...thought i was talking to @celticcurl ...sorry to both of you hahaha
Oakland county would be it sir !


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

vern said:


> OK...you two are making me CRAZY now...thought i was talking to @celticcurl ...sorry to both of you hahaha
> Oakland county would be it sir !


If Oakland county is hot I would go there. I bet the competition is severe but perhaps the public lands are more plentiful.

If you decide to hit the Waterloo/Pinckney area I might be able to meet you there on Sunday.

My days off the next few weeks are Wed TH and Friday. I think I have this Sunday off.

No worries about the bubba stuff. It's hard to tell who is what online. I'm identifying as female today.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

celticcurl said:


> If Oakland county is hot I would go there. I bet the competition is severe but perhaps the public lands are more plentiful.
> 
> If you decide to hit the Waterloo/Pinckney area I might be able to meet you there on Sunday.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that my dear..lol. i can go at anytime. depends on my friend being able to go.
i am sure i will know by tomorrow so i will get back to you soon and thanks..


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

Hey all. Noob question but is there potential for a second harvest? Will Morels come back up this season with the right conditions after the initial harvest?


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

vern said:


> OK...you two are making me CRAZY now...thought i was talking to @celticcurl ...sorry to both of you hahaha
> Oakland county would be it sir !


Hahahaha! I’m most certainly a dude! No worries bubba!


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Kbart said:


> Hey all. Noob question but is there potential for a second harvest? Will Morels come back up this season with the right conditions after the initial harvest?


No. What is likely to happen tho is some specific areas (micro-climates) that do not receive direct sunlight, such as north-facing slopes or areas under thick cover or areas that are damp (damp ground warms slower) will have a later “fruiting” of morels. Those areas will obviously have morels later in the season...


----------



## Freddiebeartn (Mar 12, 2018)

Anybody been to the Kalkaska area ?


----------



## deerslayer5656 (Apr 9, 2017)

I am looking to heading back to mich. this weekend was at waterloo last weekrnd no good myself can anyone point me in a direction i could do well at maybe looke daround elm/ cherry / ash and aspen trees saw a lot of pheasant backs but wanting some morels any help would be appreciated county to go to or state park


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

deerslayer5656 said:


> I am looking to heading back to mich. this weekend was at waterloo last weekrnd no good myself can anyone point me in a direction i could do well at maybe looke daround elm/ cherry / ash and aspen trees saw a lot of pheasant backs but wanting some morels any help would be appreciated county to go to or state park


deerslayer, was heading to waterloo in a couple of days...no good at all ? what was it like pal


----------



## deerslayer5656 (Apr 9, 2017)

vern said:


> deerslayer, was heading to waterloo in a couple of days...no good at all ? what was it like pal


Was dry i looked on some hills and bottoms just one day with no luck not my year i guess not a lot of people where i was area around the nature discovery area if ya go good luck to ya vern.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ok, this will cause jealousy..... lol


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Those were in one spot.... picked em this afternoon! 

Vern, next wknd is going to be in the 80’s. Hot, humid, jungle undergrowth, ticks and skeeters. Come on up, bubba!


----------



## john w. yoakum (Apr 29, 2018)

i think i counted 63....am i right ??


----------



## john w. yoakum (Apr 29, 2018)

im headed up to boyne falls michigan memorial weekend...anybody that wants to go with me...let me know asap so we can make plans


----------



## SEMIpicker (Apr 15, 2017)

bung23 said:


> If the mushrooms you pick look exactly like the ones in my pictures, and the inside of the stem is completely hollow- void of any cotton-like fibers, then it’s a “half-free” morel- a TRUE morel. I just chowed on some last night. Delicious and non-toxic! (Bottom pic is true half-free, top pic is the two toxic look-alike’s)


my rule, if it looks like male anatomy, don't eat it


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

bung23 said:


> Those were in one spot.... picked em this afternoon!
> 
> Vern, next wknd is going to be in the 80’s. Hot, humid, jungle undergrowth, ticks and skeeters. Come on up, bubba!


Great photos!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

bung23 said:


> Those were in one spot.... picked em this afternoon!
> 
> Vern, next wknd is going to be in the 80’s. Hot, humid, jungle undergrowth, ticks and skeeters. Come on up, bubba!


Im on my way bubba. heading that way Wed morn. now all i need is the GPS coordinates to where these pic's came from...lmao


----------



## GDK (May 22, 2018)

morelseeeker said:


> Went up to near Grand Rapids Sunday and hauled out over 300 mostly half frees but some nice whites and grays. Lot of rain there and just to the South.


Hey, not to pry but i just moved to Grand Rapids, were you close to the city or a ways out?


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

deerslayer5656 said:


> I am looking to heading back to mich. this weekend was at waterloo last weekrnd no good myself can anyone point me in a direction i could do well at maybe looke daround elm/ cherry / ash and aspen trees saw a lot of pheasant backs but wanting some morels any help would be appreciated county to go to or state park


I have only been seeing decaying specimens in Kent and Ionia counties. I would personally move farther north. I'm thinking about north of Big Rapids now. Just my 2 cents..


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

john w. yoakum said:


> i think i counted 63....am i right ??


There were may more... those were the best pics. Probably closer to 100


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

john w. yoakum said:


> im headed up to boyne falls michigan memorial weekend...anybody that wants to go with me...let me know asap so we can make plans


You will kill it up there!!! Good luck...


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

vern said:


> Im on my way bubba. heading that way Wed morn. now all i need is the GPS coordinates to where these pic's came from...lmao


Shoot- they gone now!!!


----------



## GDK (May 22, 2018)

Currently just moved to Grand Rapids, any yall been having luck or is too late in the season for this area? Thank me!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

bung23 said:


> Shoot- they gone now!!!


U R killin me pal killin me..hahaha


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

GDK said:


> Currently just moved to Grand Rapids, any yall been having luck or is too late in the season for this area? Thank me!


You may be too late for this season in the GR area. Only been finding decayed blondes...


----------



## GDK (May 22, 2018)

Kbart said:


> You may be too late for this season in the GR area. Only been finding decayed blondes...


Damn, I didn't think it would hurt this much....but it does.


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

GDK said:


> Damn, I didn't think it would hurt this much....but it does.


I know... I think we peeked out a little over a week ago


----------



## C.J. (May 13, 2018)

yoakum “im headed up to boyne falls michigan memorial weekend...anybody that wants to go with me...let me know asap so we can make plans”

Yo, you picked a good time, friend. Just in the last 3 days I’ve got over 300 of what I believe are whites, not certain though. Best of luck, you’re gonna do well!


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

C.J. said:


> yoakum “im headed up to boyne falls michigan memorial weekend...anybody that wants to go with me...let me know asap so we can make plans”
> 
> Yo, you picked a good time, friend. Just in the last 3 days I’ve got over 300 of what I believe are whites, not certain though. Best of luck, you’re gonna do well!


Where did you pick the 300?


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Watch out now Michigan, ol' Verns commin up from Hoosierville to dethrone the mighty bungalo the 23rd. on the 23rd...watch out now...
Its gonna be the NEW, rumble in the Jungle..


----------



## C.J. (May 13, 2018)

["elmgirl, “Where did you pick the 300?”]
Around the Boyne City/Petoskey area, wanna keep my spots a little vague. Forest is, for lack of a better word, infested with em. No black ones as far as I know, much to my chagrin.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

C.J. said:


> ["elmgirl, “Where did you pick the 300?”]
> Around the Boyne City/Petoskey area, wanna keep my spots a little vague. Forest is, for lack of a better word, infested with em. No black ones as far as I know, much to my chagrin.


Nice. Yes i was only curious as to the general area (county) most ppl that ive talked to have not been having any luck in the area you mentioned most have told me traverse city and cadillac/messick area im gonna be near boyne falls area one day this week.


----------



## C.J. (May 13, 2018)

["elmgirl "Nice. Yes i was only curious as to the general area (county) most ppl that ive talked to have not been having any luck in the area you mentioned most have told me traverse city and cadillac/messick area im gonna be near boyne falls area one day this week.”]

Same, but most folks sayin so were probably here for the morel festival, and the morels didn’t really start popping out til 3 days ago. But they’re out now, it’s raining a plenty, and the yellows are comin in really soon. 
Be aware the mosquitos and black flies are out for blood already, so bring netting of some kind.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

C.J. said:


> ["elmgirl "Nice. Yes i was only curious as to the general area (county) most ppl that ive talked to have not been having any luck in the area you mentioned most have told me traverse city and cadillac/messick area im gonna be near boyne falls area one day this week.”]
> 
> Same, but most folks sayin so were probably here for the morel festival, and the morels didn’t really start popping out til 3 days ago. But they’re out now, it’s raining a plenty, and the yellows are comin in really soon.
> Be aware the mosquitos and black flies are out for blood already, so bring netting of some kind.


Well thank you for the clarification gives me hope for my visit


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

vern said:


> Watch out now Michigan, ol' Verns commin up from Hoosierville to dethrone the mighty bungalo the 23rd. on the 23rd...watch out now...
> Its gonna be the NEW, rumble in the Jungle..


LMAO!!!

Bring it on, bubba!

Btw, I’ll be working right down the road from Kensington all week..... I’ll be sure to clean the place out before you get here! Hit me up, I’ll show you the stems I left! Hahahaha!


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

vern said:


> Watch out now Michigan, ol' Verns commin up from Hoosierville to dethrone the mighty bungalo the 23rd. on the 23rd...watch out now...
> Its gonna be the NEW, rumble in the Jungle..


Vern

I tried to send you a message via the conversation thingy and keep getting an error message. I'll try to call you this evening after work and before going out to my son's b'day dinner.

I think we need to head up to the Kalkaska area or farther north. The rain seems to have done the trick and they are finally popping up there. Everything down here is water logged and so soggy they are falling apart. It's pretty much over.

There is a guy coming up from TN to Kalkaska maybe we can all get a camping area together. That way if we get skunked we will still have fun.

I told my sister yesterday that I would take her kids shroomin. They live up near Fife Lake or Traverse City so I might have to do that. I haven't heard back from her yet so I might get out of that one.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

celticcurl said:


> Vern
> 
> I tried to send you a message via the conversation thingy and keep getting an error message. I'll try to call you this evening after work and before going out to my son's b'day dinner.
> 
> ...


Sounds good, thanks. FYI to everyone, the easiest way to send a PM is to click on an Avatar then click where it says "Profile Page" and type the message there.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Watch out for the occasional cougars wondering around, and I don't mean the older ladies ! Although they can be a problem sometimes too.....LOL


----------



## john w. yoakum (Apr 29, 2018)

jack said:


> Watch out for the occasional cougars wondering around, and I don't mean the older ladies ! Although they can be a problem sometimes too.....LOL


ive been single for over 19 years ...so a cougar might be nice


----------



## john w. yoakum (Apr 29, 2018)

john w. yoakum said:


> ive been single for over 19 years ...so a cougar might be nice


if she is sexy she can go shrooming with me lol


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

C.J. said:


> yoakum “im headed up to boyne falls michigan memorial weekend...anybody that wants to go with me...let me know asap so we can make plans”
> 
> Yo, you picked a good time, friend. Just in the last 3 days I’ve got over 300 of what I believe are whites, not certain though. Best of luck, you’re gonna do well!


@C.J. Iv'e heard that when you find the whites that far north, they are not associated with elms, ash etc.. What kinds of trees are they located near? Thanks for any info.


----------



## Freddiebeartn (Mar 12, 2018)

Sorry celticcurl, We staying with uncle and aunt that i haven' seen in 20 years I would love to camp with you all that we do love camping with fellow shroomers and hunters. sounds like this weekend will be a hit. I'm so stoked about going north, Just like a kid in a candy store. I will be in the woods on the 25th 26th. here, email if you want to stay in touch [email protected] Good luck all !


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

jack said:


> Watch out for the occasional cougars wondering around, and I don't mean the older ladies ! Although they can be a problem sometimes too.....LOL


My hunting partner/wife is a cougar. She's twelve years older than I am. Hasn't mauled me yet so ill keep her until she needs to be released back into the wild.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

mmh said:


> My hunting partner/wife is a cougar. She's twelve years older than I am. Hasn't mauled me yet so ill keep her until she needs to be released back into the wild.


I had a 54...traded her in for two 27's..


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Well im heading out first thing in the morning for Kensington Metropark near Flint. if all i can find is bung23's stumps....ill probably head north a bit before i give up and then tuck my tail between my legs and head fer home..

If i had something else to tuck between my legs....i wouldnt be leaving in the first place...at my age, a cougar would probably be like 85 y.o.......hmmmmm


----------



## C.J. (May 13, 2018)

@cwlake
I find mine near dead ash, pines, poplars, and elms. I’ve never heard of what your talking about, but I think they’re referring to the ash trees ALL being dead in the area because of the emerald ash beetle. But no, there is still strong association with trees, though they can pop up spore-adically now and then. I also recommend lookin for trillium, and leeks as whites often grow extremely close to these plants.


----------



## deerslayer5656 (Apr 9, 2017)

Heading to gaylord mi this weekend to try and find me some shrooms super bad year for me in indiana hopefully this will be the game changer i need but will see someplace i never have maybe fight a bear for some shrooms lol


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

deerslayer5656 said:


> Heading to gaylord mi this weekend to try and find me some shrooms super bad year for me in indiana hopefully this will be the game changer i need but will see someplace i never have maybe fight a bear for some shrooms lol


I’m heading up to the same area Friday morning just a little east of Gaylord. A friend of a friend told me they’ve been hitting the blacks pretty decent and had a couple days of rain. With the temps elevating by the weekend it should be pretty decent up there. Anyway good luck Slayer, hopefully the north woods is good to ya!! I can’t wait to get up there


----------



## deerslayer5656 (Apr 9, 2017)

jms0001 said:


> I’m heading up to the same area Friday morning just a little east of Gaylord. A friend of a friend told me they’ve been hitting the blacks pretty decent and had a couple days of rain. With the temps elevating by the weekend it should be pretty decent up there. Anyway good luck Slayer, hopefully the north woods is good to ya!! I can’t wait to get up there


Thanks good luck to you also


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

vern said:


> Well im heading out first thing in the morning for Kensington Metropark near Flint. if all i can find is bung23's stumps....ill probably head north a bit before i give up and then tuck my tail between my legs and head fer home..
> 
> If i had something else to tuck between my legs....i wouldnt be leaving in the first place...at my age, a cougar would probably be like 85 y.o.......hmmmmm


Yo bubba- Kensington is not near Flint! It’s northwest metro Detroit. Milford Road intersects I96 between I275 and US23. I’ll send you a damned map if u need one!
P.S. Nuthin better than a hungry cougar!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

bung23 said:


> Yo bubba- Kensington is not near Flint! It’s northwest metro Detroit. Milford Road intersects I96 between I275 and US23. I’ll send you a damned map if u need one!
> P.S. Nuthin better than a hungry cougar!


oops...lol... wrong park mapped..duh...would have got it with my GPS but glad you caught it boss.
should arrive around 2pm


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

@mmh, you heading north again sir ?


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

vern said:


> I had a 54...traded her in for two 27's..


I don't think my cougar would be happy with that decision.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

mmh said:


> I don't think my cougar would be happy with that decision.


wuss


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

bung23 said:


> Yo bubba- Kensington is not near Flint! It’s northwest metro Detroit. Milford Road intersects I96 between I275 and US23. I’ll send you a damned map if u need one!
> P.S. Nuthin better than a hungry cougar!


Is that a state park..pay to get in sir ?


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

vern said:


> @mmh, you heading north again sir ?


The forecast I have seen is not good up North, High temps. with little rain forecasted. I think as of now a trip as far as I go North would probably be a waste of gas but will continue to monitor the situation. I could be talked into a run to any areas that you feel are ripe in the Southern part of the state. I cannot get the Friday of Memorial week off but could leave that Saturday early A.M. And stay till Tuesday if needed. As I have told you before you come up the day before we will put you up. Let me know so I can request vacation days. I have to give them 48 hours notice. I will check tomorrow to see how many vacation days left and will get back to you immediately.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

mmh said:


> The forecast I have seen is not good up North, High temps. with little rain forecasted. I think as of now a trip as far I go North would probably be a waste of gas but will continue to monitor the situation. I could be talked into a run to any areas that you feel are ripe in the Southern part of the state. I cannot get the Friday of Memorial week off but could leave that Saturday early A.M. As I have told you before you come up the day before we will put you up. Let me know so I can request vacation days. I have to give them 48 hours notice.


dawg, im afraid this little jaunt will be it for me this year...was just wondering if you were done with it..
Call in stupid and head out with me tomorrow..lol


----------



## C.J. (May 13, 2018)

It is lookin as though it’ll be dry this week, but I’m holdin out hope that the thunderstorms this weekend will help somehow. Honestly though, this might be the last week for morels up here. Sucks too, looked like it would rain last night, but no dice.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

vern said:


> dawg, im afraid this little jaunt will be it for me this year...was just wondering if you were done with it..
> Call in stupid and head out with me tomorrow..lol


My employer already knows I am stupid and have overused that excuse. I will continue to monitor all data I can find or receive on the conditions far up but am not optimistic for a early June run.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

vern said:


> Is that a state park..pay to get in sir ?


Not a State Park, a Metropark (different managing agency,i suppose). Yes, pay to enter. Under 10 bucks for the day. Place is pretty big...


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

bung23 said:


> Not a State Park, a Metropark (different managing agency,i suppose). Yes, pay to enter. Under 10 bucks for the day. Place is pretty big...


Wonder if that would settle for a quarter lb. on my way out..probably not huh..


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

john w. yoakum said:


> if she is sexy she can go shrooming with me lol


Lol.....


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Freddiebeartn said:


> Sorry celticcurl, We staying with uncle and aunt that i haven' seen in 20 years I would love to camp with you all that we do love camping with fellow shroomers and hunters. sounds like this weekend will be a hit. I'm so stoked about going north, Just like a kid in a candy store. I will be in the woods on the 25th 26th. here, email if you want to stay in touch [email protected] Good luck all !


Good luck and may you have a blessed visit w your family


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

vern said:


> Well im heading out first thing in the morning for Kensington Metropark near Flint. if all i can find is bung23's stumps....ill probably head north a bit before i give up and then tuck my tail between my legs and head fer home..
> 
> If i had something else to tuck between my legs....i wouldnt be leaving in the first place...at my age, a cougar would probably be like 85 y.o.......hmmmmm


Bout fucking time! I'm Envious! Thought @wade, @br5 and @elmgirl were the states traveler? lol


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Inthewild said:


> Bout fucking time! I'm Envious! Thought @wade, @br5 and @elmgirl were the states traveler? lol


They have some kind of idea what they are doing up there...i however...do not..lmao


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Trucks all loaded up.... Packed for a week hopin to have to throw some crap out to make room for shrooms


----------



## john w. yoakum (Apr 29, 2018)

C.J. said:


> yoakum “im headed up to boyne falls michigan memorial weekend...anybody that wants to go with me...let me know asap so we can make plans”
> 
> Yo, you picked a good time, friend. Just in the last 3 days I’ve got over 300 of what I believe are whites, not certain though. Best of luck, you’re gonna do well!


thanks cj


elmgirl said:


> Trucks all loaded up.... Packed for a week hopin to have to throw some crap out to make room for shrooms


good luck elmgirl


----------



## rtv (May 7, 2018)

Yesterday..highland rec area. just 3 but.. that big one is the biggest i ever found!


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

john w. yoakum said:


> thanks cj
> 
> good luck elmgirl


Thanks!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

My new friends to the north..thanks so much for your support. Was packed and ready to go last night, this morning some personal issues came up that I can't go into so the trip is off, killing me..I give up for the season.. again thanks to all of you.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

A special thanks to bung23 for all his help and for giving me a hard time..lol. keeps me smiling


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

vern said:


> My new friends to the north..thanks so much for your support. Was packed and ready to go last night, this morning some personal issues came up that I can't go into so the trip is off, killing me..I give up for the season.. again thanks to all of you.





vern said:


> My new friends to the north..thanks so much for your support. Was packed and ready to go last night, this morning some personal issues came up that I can't go into so the trip is off, killing me..I give up for the season.. again thanks to all of you.


Vern, it's always tough to put the plug in another season, and they seem to go by faster every year, but I just wanted ya to know how much we've enjoyed your posts again this year! THX'z.
As we trekked outta our woods today (84 degrees ) with a forecasted heat wave in the 90's+ For the next week we all knew ours was pretty much toast too. Pretty sure I heard young Elm mutter something about the lawn getting mowed before we head off to the BWCA on Sunday.
Peace to you.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

vern said:


> My new friends to the north..thanks so much for your support. Was packed and ready to go last night, this morning some personal issues came up that I can't go into so the trip is off, killing me..I give up for the season.. again thanks to all of you.


Dang @vern....i was really excited for you to be going up.... Well thoughts and prayers to you on your personal issues


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

On the road....michigan here we come even if we dont get any shrooms we are gonna have a nice couple relaxing nights by the campfire


----------



## C.J. (May 13, 2018)

[elmgirl “On the road....michigan here we come even if we dont get any shrooms we are gonna have a nice couple relaxing nights by the campfire”]

If you’re in the Boyne area, I have some spots I can recommend that I know morels are at.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

C.J. said:


> [elmgirl “On the road....michigan here we come even if we dont get any shrooms we are gonna have a nice couple relaxing nights by the campfire”]
> 
> If you’re in the Boyne area, I have some spots I can recommend that I know morels are at.


I will b spending a day or 2 in that area so thatd be greatly appreciated!


----------



## john w. yoakum (Apr 29, 2018)

C.J. said:


> [elmgirl “On the road....michigan here we come even if we dont get any shrooms we are gonna have a nice couple relaxing nights by the campfire”]
> 
> If you’re in the Boyne area, I have some spots I can recommend that I know morels are at.


im getting loaded up to go to boyne falls area..takes me about 5 hours to get there...ill be leaving my town shortly after 8:30


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 7862
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much ol boy. It's been a lot of fun getting to know all of you guys to the north...I hope everyone kills it up there.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

elmgirl said:


> Dang @vern....i was really excited for you to be going up.... Well thoughts and prayers to you on your personal issues


I know you were girlfriend. It really hurt me not to be able to go. Good luck to you and looking forward to seeing how you did up yonder !


----------



## deerslayer5656 (Apr 9, 2017)

Heading to gaylord area tmw hoping the shrooms are up and waiting for me been a tough season in indiana goodluck to all heading that way hope your mushroom sacks run over with shrooms and mine too of course,


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

I hope you hit them big. If you can please post all info.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Found these today. Today is my last day. Fantastic year! Good luck up north everyone!


----------



## C.J. (May 13, 2018)

To those of you in the Boyne area, I had luck at Avalanche Mountain, and the Boyne School Trail. It’s been hot, but it should rain tonight, making for good morel conditions. Good luck y’all!


----------



## deerslayer5656 (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks C.J. heading that way today staying in gaylord will check out those areas much much appreciated


----------



## C.J. (May 13, 2018)

Cousin and I went for a short walk before dinner, found some more. Keep looking folks, they’re out there!


----------



## morelseeeker (Apr 18, 2017)

bung23 said:


> View attachment 7583
> View attachment 7584
> View attachment 7585
> View attachment 7586
> View attachment 7587


I'll have to start hunting southern MI more in the future. I usually hunt the Gaylord, Cadillac, Traverse City triangle and have found verpas like that but only a few spots with half frees. Soon I'm going to MT to see what burn site hunting is all about.


----------



## john w. yoakum (Apr 29, 2018)

morelseeeker said:


> I'll have to start hunting southern MI more in the future. I usually hunt the Gaylord, Cadillac, Traverse City triangle and have found verpas like that but only a few spots with half frees. Soon I'm going to MT to see what burn site hunting is all about.


what day did you find those ?


----------



## morelseeeker (Apr 18, 2017)

john w. yoakum said:


> what day did you find those ?


The day I posted the photo.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

morelseeeker said:


> I'll have to start hunting southern MI more in the future. I usually hunt the Gaylord, Cadillac, Traverse City triangle and have found verpas like that but only a few spots with half frees. Soon I'm going to MT to see what burn site hunting is all about.


I don’t hunt half-frees, it just so happens that one of my best spots for blondes has a lot of choke cherry trees and, from my experience, half-frees seem to frequently associate with those trees. I pick some (not all, for sure) of the halfies I find. The stems are super delicate and easily crumble, and the caps don’t often get very big, so those reasons prevent me from getting all jacked when I find em. They are very tasty tho....


----------



## JohnnyMushroom (Jun 1, 2018)

Hey everyone. First year for wild mushroom hunting - just wondering.. witu the first couple weeks of May being a little cooler and April being REAL cool, is it still worth looking for morels ar9ujd Southeast Michigan? I've found TONS of Dryads Saddle growing - like everywhere.. but I haven't seen a single morel :/

I want to at least find a couple so I'm hoping it's not too late?

Thanks!


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

JohnnyMushroom said:


> Hey everyone. First year for wild mushroom hunting - just wondering.. witu the first couple weeks of May being a little cooler and April being REAL cool, is it still worth looking for morels ar9ujd Southeast Michigan? I've found TONS of Dryads Saddle growing - like everywhere.. but I haven't seen a single morel :/
> 
> I want to at least find a couple so I'm hoping it's not too late?
> 
> Thanks!


I think it's too late. You could try the Gaylord area if you are jonesing bad enough. Or maybe somewhere near lake Superior.


----------



## Freddiebeartn (Mar 12, 2018)

Can anybody tell me what these are ?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Freddiebeartn said:


> Can anybody tell me what these are ?


Kinda lookblike nasty old Pheasant Back's to me.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

What Old Elm said Polyporus squamosus. Some people eat the nice fresh new ones, myself, I don't care for them.


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

Freddiebeartn said:


> Can anybody tell me what these are ?


Yeah, look like pheasant backs. I find that they can be a little bitter but the ones that are are 2 inches in diameter or less, aren't bad. The pheasant backs should smell like a watermelon rine (spelling?) Or a cucumber. The bottom side will have pours. I suggest that you scrape off the spongy pourous bottom the slice thin and sautee in butter if you want to try them


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Does anyone think it's worth a trip up to Gaylord tomorrow for morels?


----------



## C.J. (May 13, 2018)

["celticcurl, Does anyone think it's worth a trip up to Gaylord tomorrow for morels?”]

I wouldn’t.


----------



## jabster (Apr 13, 2017)

celticcurl said:


> Does anyone think it's worth a trip up to Gaylord tomorrow for morels?


stay home


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

I've actually found a few. Most are huge and old. I even found a four inch stump. I pinned it as Josh's stem. By Josh I mean Mr.Josepetes. it was probably his. 

Got some easy chaga. BONUS!!!!!!


----------



## morelseeeker (Apr 18, 2017)

bung23 said:


> I don’t hunt half-frees, it just so happens that one of my best spots for blondes has a lot of choke cherry trees and, from my experience, half-frees seem to frequently associate with those trees. I pick some (not all, for sure) of the halfies I find. The stems are super delicate and easily crumble, and the caps don’t often get very big, so those reasons prevent me from getting all jacked when I find em. They are very tasty tho....


The only reason I'm excited about half frees or black morels is their flavor. The problem with them is you have to take care of them right away as I've found they don't hold up as well as whites, grays and yellows. I've noticed the same thing with tulip morels. With whites, grays and yellows I like to let them set on newspaper in the refrigerator a few days until they just start to dry then I wash and cook them. It seems to concentrate the flavor.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

These are the finds of my friends from Downstate ( Joni & Brad ) Sat., Sun. & Mon. Looks like they're still going good. They ended up with around 9 lbs.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Have you ever seen oysters turn this color? Top is normal white. They were not old. I'm posting from my cell phone so if this doesn't turn out right I'll try again when I get home.


----------



## bweiser21 (Jun 6, 2018)

Can anyone help me identify these?


----------



## Shmacky (Mar 28, 2018)

bweiser21 said:


> Can anyone help me identify these?
> View attachment 8212


Look an awful lot like oysters to me! Strong, fruity smell and gills running from edge of cap to base?


----------



## bweiser21 (Jun 6, 2018)

Shmacky said:


> Look an awful lot like oysters to me! Strong, fruity smell and gills running from edge of cap to base?


Good morning, I appreciate your reply and will check on the characteristics you mentioned this evening. I've been a morel harvester for years and am wanting to find other edibles.


----------



## PAtrapper37 (May 9, 2018)

Oysters I pick smell of anise...kind of like black licorice...strong smell


----------



## bweiser21 (Jun 6, 2018)

Here is a pic from the under side. Bunch of bugs throughout.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

morelseeeker said:


> The only reason I'm excited about half frees or black morels is their flavor. The problem with them is you have to take care of them right away as I've found they don't hold up as well as whites, grays and yellows. I've noticed the same thing with tulip morels. With whites, grays and yellows I like to let them set on newspaper in the refrigerator a few days until they just start to dry then I wash and cook them. It seems to concentrate the flavor.


Never tried that trick of beginning to let them dry before cleaning and eating..... I’ll be sure to try next year.
Seriously tho, the pics I posted of the halfies are from a spot where I could probably pick a thousand each year.


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

Is it a good time to look for Oysters? If so, what types of areas should I check?


----------



## morelseeeker (Apr 18, 2017)

bung23 said:


> Never tried that trick of beginning to let them dry before cleaning and eating..... I’ll be sure to try next year.
> Seriously tho, the pics I posted of the halfies are from a spot where I could probably pick a thousand each year.


I've found them by the thousands years and years ago in OH. Try frying up those half frees in bite size pieces then putting them on a cheese pizza then bake the pizza till done.


----------



## Riss (10 mo ago)

morelseeeker said:


> Went up to near Grand Rapids Sunday and hauled out over 300 mostly half frees but some nice whites and grays. Lot of rain there and just to the South.


Hey everyone, I am located in Grand Rapids. I am going out on a hunt today, but I am trying to locate some good trails or spots with an abundance of poplar trees. IF you are willing to share I would be so grateful obviously don't want your spot, I just went out the last few days and the spots I searched had no poplar trees what so ever!


----------

